# Der Äschenthread



## Seele (22. November 2015)

Die Äsche gehört zu einer der schönsten Fische in heimischen Gewässern. Eigentlich auch sehr einfach zu fangen, trotzdem bleibt den meisten Anglern dieses wunderbare Erlebnis, eine prachtvoll gefärbte Herbstäsche in den Händen zu halten verwehrt. 
Aber in letzter Zeit hört man immer mehr von aufkommenden Äschenbeständen. Die Flüsse werden immer sauberer, die Angler entnehmen ihre Fische vernünftiger und der Besatz geht auch über Forellen, Karpfen und Hecht hinaus. 

Wer also schöne Impressionen von diesen tollen Fischen hat, darf sie gerne hier zur Schau stellen.


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 2


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 3


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 4


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 5


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 6


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 7


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 8


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 9


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 10


----------



## Seele (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Teil 11


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Dazu passend:
[youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

ja, die Äschen, leider fängt man sie bei uns heutzutage sehr selten. Ich darf gar nicht so 40-50 Jahre zurückdenken, was da an Äschen möglich war. Aber im Urlaub, in Slowenien z.B., da kann man teilweise noch gut Äschen fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke Seele, geile Bilder - ihr habt da eben auch ein tolles Gewässer, wie man ja auch im Video sehen kann...


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

bis in die 90er Jahre hatten wir bei uns in der Pegnitz auch einen super Äschenbestand.

Hab da mit Nymphe oder Trockenfliege so manche Sternstunde erlebt.

Hat sich leider radikal geändert. Mittlerweile sind sie trotz stetigem Besatz selten geworden. Rückgang über 98% .Ganz im Gegensatz zum Kormoran.

Ökosysteme wandeln sich nun mal. Leider nicht immer so, wie ich es mir wünschen würde.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

ich war auch neulich am Neckar und wollte köfis fangen.
 dabei fing ich einfacher eine äsche als einen kleinen döbel.hat mich auch sehr verwundert und mir war dies bislang auch so gut wie verwehrt geblieben...angefüttert und geangelt mit simpelsten mitteln,aber natürlich sehr fein.allerdings keine riesen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schöne Fische,schöne Bilder!! leider gibt es bei mir keine


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

komischerweise fing ich die im stehenden,gestauten und eher tiefen wasser im uferbereich...ist das normal um die Jahreszeit?


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Sehr schöne Fotos!!! Da schlägt mein Herz gleich höher. Ja Äschen gibt´s hier relativ gut und ab und an nehme ich auch mal eine mit um sie zu essen. Leider haben sie auf Grund von Kormoran und Mink schwer sich durchzusetzen und müssen immer wieder besetzt werden.


----------



## kalfater (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

*Fantastische Bilder, Seele!* Danke, für diesen Genuss. Das ist Hochkultur, und Du eine echte Bereicherung für das AB.  #6

Die Äsche, für mich der feinste Biedermeier unter den heimischen Fischen. Wunderschön! |bigeyes

Petri!


----------



## Ruti Island (22. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*







Super Thread! 
Ich hab dieses Jahr bei der Angelei auf Bachforelle und Döbel eine schöne Äsche auf Spinner gefangen. 
Eigentlich ist unser Fulda-Abschnitt der Barbenregion zuzuordnen, aber es gibt wirklich einige schöne kiesige und schnellfließende Bereiche, so dass unser Äschenbestand auch auf dem Vormarsch ist. Die Kollegen, die mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs sind berichten auch immer wieder von bis zu 10 kleinen Äschen am Tag und das ohne Besatz und ohne ganzjähriges Entnahmeverbot.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ich kann ein paar Äschenbilder vom Kaitum anbieten...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

und noch ein Paar...


----------



## kalfater (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

*Herrliche Bilder, Leine-Leroy!* Danke. Ich glaube, solche feinen Fische könnte ich niemals in der Küche verwerten. Da hätte ich keine Freude beim Essen. Und wenn die noch so gut schmecken würden. Sowas Schönes! 

Petri zum Fang!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schliess ich mich an:
Geile Bilder!!!!!!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke euch beiden!

Wir haben zu zweit einen 10 tägigen Float-Trip auf dem Kaitum gemacht. Da war es unumgänglich Äschen zu verspeisen. Wobei die Forellen deutlich besser geschmeckt haben ;-)
Das war bisher mein größtes Abenteuer!

Wen es interessiert: in der aktuellen "FliegenFischen" ist ein Bericht unserer Reise. 

PS: in Deutschland würde ich auch keine Äsche entnehmen...


----------



## kalfater (24. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Das glaube ich dir gern, mit dem Abenteuer. Auf meinem Fensterbrett steht eine Bronzefigur von einem Braunbären, der einen Lachs quer im Maul hängen hat. Einmal werde ich mir die Zeit nehmen, um das Live beobachten zu können; in Kanada. Natürlich mit Angelausrüstung ;-)


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo meine Herren,
also die Äsche ist doch mit der empfindlichste Fisch....#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## kalfater (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hey, Flyfisher, heute mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schöne Bilder. Mich würde ja mal interessieren, welche Unterwasserkamera ihr nutzt  Mache ja auch öfter mal Fangbilder, aber Fische in ihrem Element zu fotografieren...daran habe ich irgendwie noch nie gedacht. Ist auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.


----------



## hirschkaefer (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Hallo meine Herren,
> also die Äsche ist doch mit der empfindlichste Fisch....#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q



Ja- was die Wasserqualität betrifft. Oder was meintest du?


----------



## Leine-Leroy (25. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Moin,

@ D1985: Das Foto mit dem ganzen Fisch habe ich mit meiner Nikon Coolpix AW 100 gemacht.

Das Foto wo die Äsche von hinten zu sehen ist ist eine GoPro...


@Flyfisher.1984: Was willst du uns damit sagen? Bitte um Aufklärung!


Tight Lines
Leroy


----------



## fishingoutlaw (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

nur weil ein Fisch selten ist, heisst das nicht dass er überempfindlich ist.
Die Äsche hat ihre grösten Probleme mit dem Wasser resp. der Gewässerqualität und den gefiederten Jägern, durch ihre Standorttreue und ihr Fluchtverhalten ist sie eine leichte Beute.
Fehlende Laichgründe und warmes Wasser tun ihr übriges ...
Dies ist für die Bestände viel schlimmer als ein schonendes C&R.


----------



## Seele (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> nur weil ein Fisch selten ist, heisst das nicht dass er überempfindlich ist.
> Die Äsche hat ihre grösten Probleme mit dem Wasser resp. der Gewässerqualität und den gefiederten Jägern, durch ihre Standorttreue und ihr Fluchtverhalten ist sie eine leichte Beute.
> Fehlende Laichgründe und warmes Wasser tun ihr übriges ...
> Dies ist für die Bestände viel schlimmer als ein schonendes C&R.


 

Äschen sind sogar relativ unempfindlich. Das Einzige was sie nach dem Fang brauchen ist Regeneration im beruhigten Bereich. Gerade große Äschen werden sonst von der Strömung mitgerissen, da sie sich im Drill ganz schön auspowern. Ebenso bei hohen Temperaturen sind sie weit nicht so anfällig wie Forellen. Ich habe heute im Rekordsommer zig tote Forellen gesehen, aber nur 1 verendete Äsche.


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Äschen sind sogar relativ unempfindlich. Das Einzige was sie nach dem Fang brauchen ist Regeneration im beruhigten Bereich. Gerade große Äschen werden sonst von der Strömung mitgerissen, da sie sich im Drill ganz schön auspowern. Ebenso bei hohen Temperaturen sind sie weit nicht so anfällig wie Forellen. Ich habe heute im Rekordsommer zig tote Forellen gesehen, aber nur 1 verendete Äsche.



So schaut´s aus. Kann bei den alten Damen und Herren schon mal eine Weile dauern bis sie sich wieder fortbewegen. So lange werden sie halt stabil im Wasser gehalten. Danach sind sie fit wie ein Turnschuh.
Hast schon Recht mit den hohen Temperaturen...und nach dem Laichgeschäft sind sie bei uns häufig verpilzt durch das graben der Laichgruben. Leider schaffen das auch nicht alle....


----------



## Flyfisher.1984 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Äschen sind sogar relativ unempfindlich. Das Einzige was sie nach dem Fang brauchen ist Regeneration im beruhigten Bereich. Gerade große Äschen werden sonst von der Strömung mitgerissen, da sie sich im Drill ganz schön auspowern. Ebenso bei hohen Temperaturen sind sie weit nicht so anfällig wie Forellen. Ich habe heute im Rekordsommer zig tote Forellen gesehen, aber nur 1 verendete Äsche.



Ok Seele, ich möchte nicht an der fachlichen Kompetenz als Moderator vom Deutschlands grössten Angelforum kratzen. Ich würde sagen, dass können Biologen, Gewässerwarte oder Bewirtschafter von Äschenstrecken am besten beantworten. Die sind bestimmt alle begeistert von den Fotoshootings, weil es bestimmt bestandsfördernd ist.


----------



## Seele (27. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Flyfisher.1984 schrieb:


> Ok Seele, ich möchte nicht an der fachlichen Kompetenz als Moderator vom Deutschlands grössten Angelforum kratzen. Ich würde sagen, dass können Biologen, Gewässerwarte oder Bewirtschafter von Äschenstrecken am besten beantworten. Die sind bestimmt alle begeistert von den Fotoshootings, weil es bestimmt bestandsfördernd ist.


 
Ich kann nur sagen was ich sehe und erlebe. Mehr will ich da drauf auf gar nicht sagen :m


----------



## thomas1602 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

auch mal ein paar Impressionen von mir, Sa morgen um 8 am Bach gewesen und wurde belohnt.

Was tut ihr gegen zufriehrende Ringe? Ich hab alle 5 min das Eis rausgepult, nämlich dann wenn die Schnur gar nicht mehr lief.


----------



## thomas1602 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

hier ein Foto von den Ringen 

übrigend meine neue Liebe auf dem Foto  XD greys streamflex xf2 #.4 8"


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. November 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Was tut ihr gegen zufriehrende Ringe? Ich hab alle 5 min das Eis rausgepult, nämlich dann wenn die Schnur gar nicht mehr lief.



Du kannst einfach nur warten bis es wieder wärmer wird. Alles fetten der Ringe, ob mit Silikon, Vaseline etc. hift nur kurzzeitig. Du kannst auch die Rute kurz ins Wasser halten bis es wieder aufgetaut ist. Oder noch einfacher - fische wenn möglich mit Nymphen nur über ein entsprechend langes Vorfach ohne, dass du extra Schnur geben musst.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Oder noch einfacher - fische wenn möglich mit Nymphen nur über ein entsprechend langes Vorfach ohne, dass du extra Schnur geben musst.



Hirschkaefer, Du Schelm, Du empfiehlst ihm doch nicht etwa die Anwendung einer der neuen, verteufelten Nymph-Techniken? 
Das Thema wird teilweise richtig kontrovers diskutiert.


----------



## tibulski (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

wunderschöne Fische!

Aber das sie nicht empfindlicher als Forellen wären, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Insbesondere wenn man sie mit Spinner bzw. Drilling fängt. (Spinner geht ja auch mit Einzelhaken - wiederhakenlos).  Durch das kleine Maul werden sie doch arg verletzt und wenn sie bluten, braucht man sie auch nicht mehr zurücksetzten. Sie kommen nach meiner Erfahrung auch eher mit wärmeren Wasser zurecht als Forellen. Es gibt ja auch einige Flüsse in denen es Forellen, aber keine Äschen gibt, da sie zu kalt sind. Ausserdem liegt die ehemals zurecht so genannte Äschenregion unterhalb der Forellenregion. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hirschkaefer, Du Schelm, Du empfiehlst ihm doch nicht etwa die Anwendung einer der neuen, verteufelten Nymph-Techniken?
> Das Thema wird teilweise richtig kontrovers diskutiert.



Interessant. Irgend etwas verteufeltes ist nicht beabsichtigt. Es war nur eine Idee wie man vereiste Ringe umgehen kann. Normalerweise warte ich einfach bis es wieder wärmer ist und lasse den Äschen auch mal ihre Ruhe. 
Trotzdem hast du mich neugierig gemacht. Kannst du mir das mal näher erklären?


----------



## drehteufel (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Czech-, French-, Spanish-Nymphing und wie sie alle heißen.
Nymphenfischen, teils direkt unter der Rutenspitze und mit wenig bis gar keiner Fliegenschnur außerhalb der Rutenringe. Ist oft recht umstritten und manchmal sogar verboten.
Der Fliegenwurf spielt bei diesen Methoden keine große Rolle mehr.
Teste ich nächste Saison auch mal, um meinen Horizont zu erweitern.


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ah. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass Nymphenfischen - egal nach welcher Methode - umstritten, oder gar verboten ist. Ist halt ganz normales Fliegenfischen mit einer Nymphe und kann in unterschiedlichsten Varianten ausgeführt werden.


----------



## Kunde (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe in Kroatien an Gewässern gefischt an denen es ausdrücklich verboten war mit Nymphen, Nassfliegen oder Streamern zu fischen - nur Trockenfliege war gestattet!

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Kunde schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe in Kroatien an Gewässern gefischt an denen es ausdrücklich verboten war mit Nymphen, Nassfliegen oder Streamern zu fischen - nur Trockenfliege war gestattet!
> 
> Gruß
> Kunde



Interessant. Da hab ich doch wieder meinen Horizont erweitert. Dann hat es der Pächter so festgelegt - allerdings bestimmt nicht, weil es eine umstrittene Methode ist. In den Nebenbächen sind ja wieder alle Möglichkeiten des Fliegenfischens erlaubt.

Du wast dort angeln? Da sollen ja auch einige große Exemplare an Äschen drin sein - obwohl klar bei only c&r-Strecken


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Bitte bisschen beim Thema bleiben. 

Da fällt mir auch gerade was ein, wie ist eure vorgehensweise im Winter auf Äschen. Da werden sie bekanntlich sehr viel beißfauler, aber das Wasser ist dennoch oft klar und niedrig.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Kunde schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Ich habe in Kroatien an Gewässern gefischt an denen es ausdrücklich verboten war mit Nymphen, Nassfliegen oder Streamern zu fischen - nur Trockenfliege war gestattet!
> 
> Gruß
> Kunde




Hey Kunde!

Ich war 2013 auch in Kroatien zum Äschenfischen. Es war fantastisch! Wobei mir der kleinere Bach Curack mehr zugesagt hat.

Anbei zwei Kroatische Äschen...


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Bitte bisschen beim Thema bleiben.
> 
> Da fällt mir auch gerade was ein, wie ist eure vorgehensweise im Winter auf Äschen. Da werden sie bekanntlich sehr viel beißfauler, aber das Wasser ist dennoch oft klar und niedrig.



Eigentlich sagen ja viele, der Winter ist perfekt für Äschen. Also kleine Fliegen - so 14er bis 16er, kleinere Goldkopfnymphen.... irgendwas in knallpink ist noch so ein Geheimtipp...
Hier ist das Wasser eh gerade hoch und braun und schnell. Da ist mal Pause angesagt und bei Frost geh ich nicht raus.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

So ein schönes Wetter heute. Das Wasser ist wieder niedriger und dürfte etwas klarer sein. Ich geh dann mal los.... 

Petri!


----------



## Tobi92 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hat denn hier jemand was mit Laichäschenfischen zu tun?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Heut konnte ich endlich mal los, und nach ein bissel probieren und Wurfarm ölen, hats dann auch ganz gut geklappt.
Nach 7 oder 8 kleinen um die 30, gabs dann auch noch 2 ganz ordentliche Enddreissiger. 
Der abgelichtete Fisch scheint ein echter Rambo zu sein, hats in der Laichzeit wohl richtig krachen lassen .


----------



## hirschkaefer (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri zum Rambo. Äsche ist bei uns erst ab Juni offen. Hatte aber beim Forellenfischen schon ne schicke 43er am Haken. Da kamen beim abhaken noch ein paar Eier raus. Also entweder war sie kurz vorm platzen, oder es waren noch ein paar Resteier in ihr.  Nun ja. Jetzt schwimmt sie wieder. Die Äschenbestände haben sich wieder gut erholt, abgesehen von den Blessuren des Laichgeschäfts, die man jedes Frühjahr so sieht. Von 10 - 43 haben wir aber alle Größen da.

Keine Ahnung, warum das Foto auf dem Kopf steht, aber Anglerboard wird´s schon wissen....


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

War heute Vormittag ein wenig am Wasser, war aber a....kalt.
Zu Beginn mit Nymphe probiert, aber es ging fast gar nichts.

Dann Strecke gewechselt und auf Trockenfliege (Griffith Gnat und Supa pupa, Gr. 16) umgestellt ... und siehe da, die Äschen stiegen, obwohl es weder einen Schlupf, noch sonstige Oberflächennahrung gab |rolleyes

 Da haben sich dann auch noch ein paar Bafos und Rainies dazu gesellt. 

Es gibt einfach Tage, die sind anders #c , aber schön.

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

@Steff-Peff.....Ist Äsche bei euch schon offen?


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> @Steff-Peff.....Ist Äsche bei euch schon offen?



Ja, Schonzeit in Bayern: 1. Januar bis 30. April.
Aber bei uns an der Strecke haben wir darüber hinaus ein ganzjähriges Entnahmeverbot. 
Das ist so ins Blut übergegangen, dass ich auch an anderen Gewässern noch nie eine Äsche entnommen habe 

Gruß
Steff

PS: habe vorhin gleich noch ein paar Supa Pupas gebunden, wobei sie in der Farbe auch als Apotheker bekannt sind.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ein paar Tage noch, dann geht´s auch hier wieder mit Äsche los. So ne Äsche ist aber auch ganz lecker.  Ab und an nehme ich mal eine mit. Die Bestände haben sich dank der milden Winter wieder gut erholt. Nymphe ging heute auf Bafo auch nichts. Muss langsam mal auf trocken umrüsten. Gestiegen sind sie heute schon ganz gut.


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Wenn der Bestand entsprechend ist, spricht ja auch nichts dagegen, Fische zu entnehmen :g Würde mich schon auch interessieren, wie sie schmecken. 
So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Dann steuer ich auch noch ein Bild bei.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Bah, was ne Schöne #6.
Petri Seele !!
Ich hatte heute nur eine kleine, und die war auch noch angeknabbert .


----------



## Leine-Leroy (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

33er Äsche aus der Eifel, von Anfang Mai. Meine erste bisher dieses Jahr. Auch noch gezeichnet vom Laichgeschäft.

Zum Thema Essen: Ich habe letztes jahr einen Float-trip in Schwedisch-Lappland gemacht, es gab jeden Tag Fisch.

Uns haben die Äschen nicht so gut wie die Bachforellen gemscheckt.

Lag Vielleich abver auch an der einfachen Fekdküche 

Leroy


----------



## lelius (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ich beneide euch.  Bei uns ist die
Äsche seit Jahren wieder gut vertreten aber natürlich macht die Rur es nicht mit, nur noch Hochwasser, Hochwasser ohne ende. 
Euch Petri heil, 
Sehr schöne Fänge 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

War zäh heute, erst in der letzten Stunde vor der Dunkelheit kamen die Bisse.
Von 4 Fischen hatten 3 wieder mehr oder weniger starke Reiherwunden, so langsam werd ich wirklich sauer auf diese Kackvögel...
Bei dem abgelichteten Fisch war es richtig krass, da war ne ganze Ecke ausm Rücken rausgebissen .

Was mich dann aber richtig happy gemacht hat, war das ich endlich mal Mc Biber sehen durfte. Die haben uns erst vor ca. 3 Jahren erreicht. Fressplätze hab ich schon öfter gefunden, das er sich nun aber sogar fotografieren lässt, ist schon sehr geil :vik:.
 Der hat sich dann unter den linken Busch gesetzt und in aller Ruhe ein paar Minuten gemampft bevor er sich dann bachaufwärts verdrückt hat. Mich hat er wohl für einen Baum gehalten, stocksteif wie ich da im Bächlein stand .

Ist natürlich ein schlechtes Foto, aber für die Kompaktkamera wars einfach schon zu dunkel. Ausserdem musste es ja schnell gehen weil der da so unverhofft ein paar Meter vor mir auftauchte.
Sorry für ein bissel OT, aber ich freu mir immer noch nen Wolf :k.


----------



## Seele (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schade sowas mit den Äschen, aber wenns nur der Reiher und nicht die schwarze Pest ist sollte sich der Bestand schon halten. 

Magst n paar Bieber von uns  zum anschauen? Ich könnte dir sofort 15 vorbei bringen..... ;-)


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Was mich dann aber richtig happy gemacht hat, war das ich endlich mal Mc Biber sehen durfte. Die haben uns erst vor ca. 3 Jahren erreicht. Fressplätze hab ich schon öfter gefunden, das er sich nun aber sogar fotografieren lässt, ist schon sehr geil :vik:.
> :k.



Schön das freut mich. Mich hat auch diese Woche ein Biber angelacht. War ungefähr 5 Meter weg von mir am anderen Ufer. Das war so der Erste, den ich hier überhaupt gesehen habe. Etwa zwei Kilometer weiter hab ich einige angenagte Bäume gesehen.

Aber was mich am meisten geärgert hat, war die etwa 50er Äsche, die ich vorgestern verloren hatte.... Ein Sprung und der Schonhaken war wieder ab. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon ein paar um die 40, aber so eine Riesige hatte ich hier noch nie am Haken. :c Nun ja....irgendwann...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Schade sowas mit den Äschen, aber wenns nur der Reiher und nicht die schwarze Pest ist sollte sich der Bestand schon halten.
> 
> Magst n paar Bieber von uns  zum anschauen? Ich könnte dir sofort 15 vorbei bringen..... ;-)



Behalte sie ruhig Seele, vllt brauchst du sie noch .

Spass beiseite, Ich lebe in der wasserärmsten Gegend Deutschlands, Biber sind hier eine Sensation.
Es geht mir aber nicht um Sensationen, *Beweise* für ein Vorkommen von Bibern sind eine große Hilfe beim Gewässerschutz. Als possierliche Tierchen sind die einfach bessere Werbeträger als Fische !

Als Zonenrandgebiet hat man unsere paar Bäche lange einfach in Ruhe gelassen, das waren Verhältnisse wie im Paradies.
Mit der Wiedervereinigung und der folgenden Gelderverteilung nach dem "Gieskannenprinzip", wurden dann auch hier sog. "Gewässerregulierungen" vorgenommen...

Ergebnis: Wasseramsel weg, Eisvogel selten, Steinfliege weg, Maifliege fast weg, Salmonidenbestände ca. 80% niedriger, Vormarsch von Cypriniden, Hecht, Barsch usw.
Wohlgemerkt, das passierte zu einer Zeit, wo fast überall schon wieder rückgebaut wurde !

Deshalb freuts mich so das der Biber wieder da ist, der wird ein starker Partner im ewigen Fight mit den Behörden sein.
Ausserdem ist es schon ein dolles Erlebnis, wenn so ein Tier ein paar Meter vor einem auftaucht, war die einzige Stelle weit und breit, wo man überhaupt von "Tauchen" reden kann .

@hirschkäfer: 
schade, 50er Äschen kann man in Deutschland eigentlich nur an Gewässern fangen, die mit Stacheldraht und Minenfeldern gesichert sind.
Wenn unbedingt mal ne 5 vorndran stehen soll, dann mach mal Urlaub in Slowenien (bequem) oder Lappland (Hardcore)


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,

War eben die letzten 2 Stündchen vor Sonnenuntergang am Bach. Gebissen haben sie ganz gut, aber die Großen halten sich noch bedeckt.

Tight Lines !


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. August 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @hirschkäfer:
> schade, 50er Äschen kann man in Deutschland eigentlich nur an Gewässern fangen, die mit Stacheldraht und Minenfeldern gesichert sind.
> Wenn unbedingt mal ne 5 vorndran stehen soll, dann mach mal Urlaub in Slowenien (bequem) oder Lappland (Hardcore)


schöner faden. #6
stimmt mich aber auch wehmütig, vor knapp 30 jahren konnte man an der sieg noch reichlich äschen fangen, auch 50er waren beileibe kein lottogewinn.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,

eigentlich hätte ich die bisherige Äschensaison bisher bestenfalls als mäßig bezeichnet, aber der heutige Tag wiegt vieles wieder auf.

Das erste Mal seit Ende Mai zweistellig gefangen und ne gute Durchschnittsgröße hatten sie auch .
Erwähnenswert: hab heute ausschliesslich trocken gefischt und dabei 5 oder 6 verschiedene Fliegen probiert. Gebissen haben die Äschen aber allesamt auf eine, eher skurrile Eigenkreation von mir, eine Black Ant mit Parachutehechel #d !
Nur eine einzelne Bachforelle hat die Standard-Adams genommen, alles andere wurde konsequent verweigert. Schon sehr krass wie selektiv die manchmal sein können.

Tight Lines


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Heyho,

war heute morgen mal draussen. Vom einsömmrigen Winzling bis knapp 40 war so ziemlich alles dabei.
Köder waren Midges in 16-18.

Tight Lines


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hi Hanjupp-0815, 

wirklich schöne Fische ! 

Was für ein Midge-Muster hast Du da gefischt ? Sieht aus wie ein Körper aus Bindefaden mit ner radialen Grizzlyhechel. 
Bindest Du selbst ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Heyho,

danke ersma, Travi's Midge triffts vllt. am besten.

Ja ich binde selber. 18er sind zwar schon manchmal ein bissel nervig, aber die ist sehr einfach. 
Körper Chenille oder Foam (nur bis zur halben Hakenlänge anbinden, vorn und hinten überstehen lassen), Grizzlyhechel als Parachute am vorderen Chenilleende angebunden, die Chenillenden nach Lust und Laune abschneiden, fertig.

Chenille hat den Vorteil das es so ein bissel haarig aussieht, die Fliege tiefer einsinkt und so der verlängerte, nach oben gebogene Hinterleib, besser zur Geltung kommt.
Die läuft im Augenblick sehr gut bei uns, aber auch alles andere was tief im Oberflächenfilm oder knapp darunter gefischt wird.

Tight Lines


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Gracias ! 
Zu der Bezeichnung konnte ich leider noch nichts finden. Ich binde auch gerne Muster. die keine besonderen Materialien benötigen, einfach, fängig und haltbar sind. Ein absoluter Liebling sind gepalmerte Trockene wie Apotheker, Supa Pupa, Griffith Gnat etc.
So long
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hast Recht, auf die Schnelle hab ich im Netz auch nix gefunden.
Ich schau mal ob ich ne Anleitung finde oder binde demnächst welche und stell sie in den Bindethread.
Hätte längst ein Foto rein gesetzt, aber ich hab die letzten 2 mal fischen alle verbraucht.
Einfach ist die Fliege schon, aber wie alle Minis, nicht sehr haltbar. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man beim Hakenlösen die Hechel oder den Faden erwischt.
Ist aber zur Zeit auch egal, selbst die Bachforellen mögen's im Augenblick klein und sind sehr oberflächenorientiert, warum auch immer |kopfkrat.

Ausserdem kennst du sicher die alte Fliegenfischerweisheit :
80% der Angler - 20% der Köder.

Tight Lines


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ich nehme u.a. diese.


----------



## Fyrdraca (14. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Moin!

Ich habe vor kurzem auch mehrere schöne Äschen erwischt.
Beide standen ca 50 cm voneinander entfernt.
Übeltäter war eine 16er Trockene ( Eigenmuster ohne Namen)

Gruß

Erny


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri. 

Heute haben die Äschen von 10-40 cm gebissen ohne Ende. Das Wasser ist nach dem vielen Regen deutlich klarer. Es lief alles auf Perdigon-Nymphe. Verhältnis der heutigen Fänge Äsche/Forelle etwa 10:1. Eine 36er durfte mit.


----------



## thomas1602 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Heute haben die Äschen von 10-40 cm gebissen ohne Ende. Das Wasser ist nach dem vielen Regen deutlich klarer. Es lief alles auf Perdigon-Nymphe. Verhältnis der heutigen Fänge Äsche/Forelle etwa 10:1. Eine 36er durfte mit.



(Spass)

|gr:|evil:|krach: Nein du darfst keine Fotos mit der EchoGlass posten, mit der liebäugle ich auch schon ne Weile  Nur hab ich in der #-4 schon 2 Ruten  

Äschen sind einfach traumhaft schön, ich hab mir nächste Woche  Urlaub genommen und werde den einen oder anderen Tag am Bach sein :vik:


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> (Spass)
> 
> |gr:|evil:|krach: Nein du darfst keine Fotos mit der EchoGlass posten, mit der liebäugle ich auch schon ne Weile  Nur hab ich in der #-4 schon 2 Ruten



Hol sie dir!!!! :k:k:k


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Es lief alles auf Perdigon-Nymphe. Verhältnis der heutigen Fänge Äsche/Forelle etwa 10:1.



Petri !
Mußte erst mal die Suchmaschine bemühen, was sich hinter einer Perdigon-Nymphe überhaupt verbirgt |bigeyes
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas E. (21. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Petri !
> Mußte erst mal die Suchmaschine bemühen, was sich hinter einer Perdigon-Nymphe überhaupt verbirgt |bigeyes
> Gruß
> Steff



Es gibt keine Wunderfliegen....
aber auf Äschen die tief stehen und dort fressen, sind Nympfen die gut sinken eben der Tip !
Sie sollten am besten über den Grund holpern, ich fische die gern schräg stromauf.

Aber auch der richtige Wurf wie Tuck Cast, oder der noch effektivere vertikale Bogenwurf für tiefes Wasser sorgen zusätzlich für ein rasches Absinken.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Wunderfliegen....
> aber auf Äschen die tief stehen und dort fressen, sind Nympfen die gut sinken eben der Tip !
> Sie sollten am besten über den Grund holpern, ich fische die gern schräg stromauf.
> 
> Aber auch der richtige Wurf wie Tuck Cast, oder der noch effektivere vertikale Bogenwurf für tiefes Wasser sorgen zusätzlich für ein rasches Absinken.



Hallo Thomas,
Danke, aber mir ging es rein ums Aussehen, Art.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. September 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Wunderfliegen....



Aber das ist ja klar und von Wunderfliege war auch nicht die Rede. Ich hatte nur mal davon gelesen und fand´s interessant. Vorgestern hatten die Äschen einfach nur riesigen Appetit darauf. Das war ungefähr so wie "Heute ist Schnitzeltag" 
Was allerdings immer auffällig war ist, dass wenn was auf Nymphe geht, dass auf die Perdigon eher Äschen ansprechen und Forellen weniger. Das ist nur so ne Erfahrung.


----------



## Seele (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hier mal eine kleine aber wirklich wild aufgewachsene Äsche. Einfach traumhaft dass es so was noch gibt


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,
Zeit dem Thread wieder etwas Leben einzuhauchen.
Gestern abend lief es richtig gut. Teilweise hatten die Äschen mich so gern, das sie mich gar nicht mehr verlassen wollten .


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Wunderschön und dickes Petri!


----------



## wilhelm (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hanjupp super schöne Fische und tolle Fotos#r#r dafür vielen Dank.:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri auch von mir :m

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Super Bilder - klasse und DANKE!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

ja, die Äschen. Leider sind diese in meinen heimatlichen Gewässern in den letzten dreissig Jahren sehr rar geworden.
Um so mehr freue ich mich auf meinen Slowenien-Urlaub ab 1. Juni. Da gibts noch genügend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## renrök (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ja, denke auch oft mit Wehmut an die 80er Jahre zurück.
Was konnt man da Äschen fangen.
Hatte man ne gute Fliege waren 25 - 30 Äschen am Abend keine Seltenheit, hatte man schlechte Fliege waren es auch noch 5!
Bin froh, dass ich schon als Jaust ans Catch & Release gebracht wurde (auch wenn es den Begriff damals noch nicht gab).

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für das südliche Schweden?
Bin noch auf der Suche nach nem Gewässer mit Äschen in Südschweden.
Wobei ich mal gelesen habe, dass im Vänern Äschen vorkommen sollen. Dann müssten die Ein- und Abflüsse eigentlich was bringen...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

in den Vänern mündet der Klarälven welcher auf norwegischer Seite Trysil heißt, dort (im Trysil) gibt es viele Äschen wie es allerdings weiter unten in Schweden aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Aber wenn Du vom Vänern gut 100 - 200  Kilometer nördlicher fährst, hast Du allgemein gute Möglichkeiten auf Äsche und Co.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## renrök (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Klarälven ist gut.
Allerdings bin ich dann auch schon fast auf Höhe des Siljan.
In der Gegend habe ich vor Jahren eine super Zeit gehabt: Hechte, große Barsche, Saiblinge, Forellen und Äschen gingen jeden Tag ans Band.
Mein Kumpel fing damals in einem Bach eine stattliche Elritze, konnten kaum glauben, dass die so groß werden.

Interessieren würde mich wirklich ein Gewässer im Süden (sag mal unterhalb grobe Linie südliche Grenze zu Norwegen - Stockholm).
Besuch demnächst den Ätran im Bereich Ulricehamn / Borås. Werde da auf jeden Fall die Fliegenrute am Start haben.
Und im Herbst startet ein Versuch am Lagan.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,
bin gestern nachmittag mal draußen gewesen. War insgesamt wieder sehr gut, neben Äschen und Bachforellen gabs die ersten Döbel der Saison und sogar eine Elritze nahm die Eintagsfliegennymphe.
Hab's letztes Jahr ja schon mal angeschnitten das wir hier eine kleine Graureiherplage haben und dadurch viele Fische mehr oder weniger starke Verletzungen davon tragen.
Es ist Standard für mich besonders schwere Verletzungen mit Fotos zu dokumentieren, in der Hoffnung die Jagdgenossen ein bisschen für diese Dinge zu sensibilisieren .
Also Foto machen, weiter angeln, fertig...

Als ich nun heute die gestrigen Bilder durchschaute (hab gestern x mal vergeblich versucht einen kleinen, gemischten Schwarm von Elritzen und Äschenbrut zu fotografieren), fällt mir diese verheilte Wunde bei der Äsche wieder auf.
 Irgendwie seltsam bekannt. Auf meinem PC hab ich nichts mehr gefunden, aber hier im Thread Seite 7 wurde ich dann fündig.
Das ist ziemlich eindeutig dieselbe Äsche, die ich vor einem dreiviertel Jahr im "Bibergumpen" gefangen hab'  !
Exakt diesselbe Stelle, nur war es letztes Jahr spät abends und diesmal am nachmittag. Schönes Erlebnis wieder mal !


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

War heute früh kurzentschlossen am Wasser und wollte mit der 3er trocken fischen. Es war klasse :k
Obwohl es bei uns kaum Maifliegen gibt, geschweige denn, heute früh welche da gewesen wären, sind die Fische wie wild auf die Imitiation losgegangen |bigeyes Die Fliege wurde sogar noch genommen, als sie schon völlig zerfleddert war.
Highlight war eine ca. 50er Rainie, aber auch die übrigen Fische waren super.
Schönen Feiertag noch !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo Steff-Peff,

Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen. Ich hatte bis kurz vor 21.00 Uhr heute abend ein Traum-Trockenfischen mit der Maifliege hier in Slowenien. Tagsüber war es nicht so toll, aber so von 19.00 Uhr an dafür um so besser, Äschen, Bach- und Regenbogenforellen. Es war einer der seltenen Abende, an denen alles klappte, kein Abriss, wenig Fehlbisse, etliche Fische mit ca. einem Kilo.
Allerdings bin ich jetzt auch geschafft und gehe ins Bett.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo Lajos,
Danke ! Dir auch ein dickes Petri !
Es gibt Tage, da passt es #6
Viel Spaß noch in SLO.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri euch Allen. Muss auch mal wieder raus, bald geht die tolle Zeit los mit den Dicken Äschen im Tiefen auf Sicht. 

Lajos, lass doch mal paar Bilder sprechen, wäre cool.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Lajos, lass doch mal paar Bilder sprechen, wäre cool.




Hallo,

da muss ich leider passen, da ich kaum (noch) Bilder von Fischen mache und das Einstellen wäre für mich etwas problematisch, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Bin ein alter Opa mit 70 Jahren, welcher nicht gerade ein Computerfreak ist, aber für das Alter ansonsten noch ganz gut beieinander ist.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus Flifis,

Hab' mich heute morgen extra bald aus der Kiste erhoben weil ich mir mal ein sehr spezielles Stückchen Bach anschaun wollte.

Eigentlich fast schon ein No-go Area zum Fliegenfischen weil die Äste fast überall so tief hängen, daß man die Rute kaum anheben kann. Dazu sehr schmal, aber mit schnellem, sauerstofreichem Wasser. Und in den letzten Jahren hab ich die Äschen bei längeren Hitzeperioden fast nur noch direkt in den Rauschen, oder den kleinen Gumpen und Taschen dahinter gefunden.

Nun war ich an der Stelle, an der ich heute begonnen habe, Jahre nicht mehr und wenn, dann mit der Spinnrute und überwiegend vom Ufer aus. Deshalb hab' ichs tatsächlich geschafft schon kurz nach dem Start beide Watstiefel ordentlich mit Wasser zu füllen :c. Dann ersma 2 oder 3 Fliegen verloren weil jeder Fehlanhieb einen Hänger im Geäst über mir zur Folge hatte. Im ersten tieferen Zug direkt nacheinander 3 gute Fische gehakt und keinen landen können, weil ich ständig mit den Ästen über mir kollidiert bin... da war die Versuchung groß abzubrechen und woanders weiter zu fischen...
Nix da, hab mich durchgebissen, teilweise mit Bow & Arrow Cast und fand dabei noch 2 tiefere Züge, an die ich mich so gar nicht erinnern konnte.
Zwar war die Verlustquote heute sehr hoch, und ich hab locker ein halbes Dutzend Fliegen an die Bäume geopfert. Aber die 6 gelandeten Äschen waren alle sehr ordenlich, wenn auch zum Teil auffällig schlank.
Am meisten freut mich aber, das mich mein "Riecher" selten im Stich lässt, die standen alle in verhältnismässig schnellem Wasser. Im einzigen grösseren Gumpen auf dem heute befischtem Stück, vor allem im Frühling ein Topspot, hab' ich heute nicht mal einen Biss bekommen.
 btw: 4 Bachforellen gab es als Beifang. Logisch, alle an den turbulentesten Stellen, aber bei denen gehört es ja auch zum "Job"


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hiho,
habe endlich mal etwas Zeit gefunden, um dem Bach wieder mal einen Besuch abzustatten.
War anfangs zäh weil meine Allzweckwaffe Eintagsfliegennymphe nicht mehr zog ;+. Mit Köcherfliegennymphen gings dann besser.

 Da ich insgesamt nur gut 2 Std Zeit hatte, war am letzten Spot die Sonne schon ziemlich weg als ich die Böschung runter kraxelte. Dann passiert es ... 
Ich bleib mit dem rechten Bein im verflzten Gras-Efeu-Brennesselmischmasch hängen, verlier das Gleichgewicht und flieg der Länge lang ins Wasser #q.
 Am Gumpenauslauf kaum 15 cm tief, dämpft das meinen Sturz natürlich gar nicht. Knie aufgeschlagen, ein Watstiefel + alles in der rechten Westenseite geflutet, so ein Mist .

Habe es mir dann aber nicht nehmen lassen, noch ein paar Würfe zu machen, und eine Letzte hat sich dann auch noch verführen lassen.
Am Ende waren es heute dann 3 mittlere Äschen und 4 kleine Bachforellen und die Erkenntnis, mich langsam aber sicher nach einem altersentsprechendem Gewässer umzuschaun. :q


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich bleib mit dem rechten Bein im verflzten Gras-Efeu-Brennesselmischmasch hängen, verlier das Gleichgewicht und flieg der Länge lang ins Wasser #q.
> Am Gumpenauslauf kaum 15 cm tief, dämpft das meinen Sturz natürlich gar nicht. Knie aufgeschlagen, ein Watstiefel + alles in der rechten Westenseite geflutet, so ein Mist .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

hiho, 
ein kleines Vollbad wäre im Sommer ja kein Problem, zumal das auch nicht das Erste gewesen wäre...aber ich bin leider mit dem Knie auf einem Stein gelandet. 
Gespürt hab ich's ja schon gestern abend, aber selbst das nachhause radeln war kein echtes Problem.
Heute tut es sakrisch weh, Treppen steigen geht im Augenblick gar nicht mehr, das wird mich noch ein paar Tage lahm legen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Dann mal gute Besserung. Ich hab neulich auch mal nen Kniefall im flachen Wasser gemacht, was mir einige unangenehme Tage beschert hat. 
So long
Steff


----------



## Seele (23. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> hiho,
> ein kleines Vollbad wäre im Sommer ja kein Problem, zumal das auch nicht das Erste gewesen wäre...aber ich bin leider mit dem Knie auf einem Stein gelandet.
> Gespürt hab ich's ja schon gestern abend, aber selbst das nachhause radeln war kein echtes Problem.
> Heute tut es sakrisch weh, Treppen steigen geht im Augenblick gar nicht mehr, das wird mich noch ein paar Tage lahm legen.



Und das zur fast besten Äschenzeit des Jahres.....

Komm wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke für eure Genesungswünsche, wird schon werden !

@ Seele: jo, das könnte mal ein guter Spätsommer/Frühherbst werden. Gut Wasser in den Bächen und ein paar kühle Nächte gab es auch schon. Schau mer mal .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Mannomann,
 durfte bzw. musste mir gerade einen mords Abendstieg anschaun. Richtige Türme von Köcherfliegen überm Wasser, überall buckelnde Fische und ich bin immer noch fußkrank :c.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Dann mal gute Besserung.Es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.#6


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Nach einem Monat Abstinenz war ich heute mal wieder draussen. War anfangs schwierig, falsche Platz- und Köderwahl, aber am Ende konnte ich dann doch noch ein paar schöne Herbstäschen verhaften.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schöne Fische ! Petri #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri Hanjupp, ich komm gerade über 40cm nicht hinaus. Hoffe das Wasser fällt jetzt mal richtig.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri Dank Jungs !
@Seele: 40 ist ja auch ein Wort !

 Hier ist 40 das Schonmaß. Ich hab trotz guter Dichte bestenfalls  ne Handvoll pro Saison die das erreichen.
Wir warten schon auf deine 45+ Brocken #6.


----------



## Seele (27. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Nächste oder übernächste Woche so fern das Wasser will gibt wieder ne größere, vielleicht sogar mit Foto. Bin ich mir recht sicher  

Ja klar sind 40er Äschen ein Wort. Viele würden sich vermutlich die Finger abschlecken, aber du musst dir ja auch Ziele setzen und ich hatte schon so viele 40er, dass ich zwar immer noch richtig drüber freue, aber was Besonderes ist es nicht mehr.

Sehr viel mehr hab ich mich dafür die letzten zwei Mal über die 8 bis 12cm Äschen gefreut, sowas fängt man wirklich nicht alle Tage ;-)


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,

war heute nochmal draußen. Die erste war gleich ne Schöne, zwischen drin praktisch nur Minis (teilw. runter bis ca. 15 cm) und im letzten Licht dann noch ne Gute.

Irgendwie ne sonderbare Session, die um 30, sonst klar die Masse, haben heute komplett gefehlt |kopfkrat.
Bilder sind schlecht, sorry, aber ich war heut ähnlich bocklos wie die Fischlein .


----------



## renrök (28. September 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Wieso schau ich hier eigentlich immer wieder rein?
Was war das Äschenangeln schön, bis es in NRW verboten wurde|gr:

Dickes Petri an euch#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

War heute mit an einer Privatstrecke und haben eigentlich alles gefangen, was offiziell vorkommt. Erfreulicherweise auch einige schöne Äschen :g Zeitweise ging sogar trocken #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Auch keine Kleine - GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Sobald man nicht mehr rumlangen kann wirds interessant .
Das ist ne richtig Schöne, Petri Steff-Peff #6.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Auch von mir Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke Euch. Und ja, war eine meiner besten überhaupt.
Und jetzt ab auf die Couch.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## renrök (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hi Renrök,
Danke ! Dein Benutzertitel gefällt mir super "Sternstunden dank SuperPupa" 
Kann ich sofort unterschreiben. Auch gestern haben SupaPupas, Apotheker und Griffith Gnats wieder ihre Fische gebracht, so bald ein paar einsame Ringe zu sehen waren. Trocken ist für mich einfach die schönste Fischerei 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Was bei uns auf Äschen auch echt gut geht, sind kleine, schwarze Spidertypen (Gr. 16 und 18). Deren beste Zeit kommt jetzt, wenn es kalt wird und die Äschen buckeln und keine Trockenen nehmen.
Da hatte ich auch schon Sternstunden |rolleyes
Cheers 
Steff


----------



## renrök (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Da bin ich voll bei dir.
Trockenfischen ist die geilste Methode.
Und es waren wirkliche Sternstunden, die mir die SuperPupa beschert hatten.
Hier darf leider nicht mehr gezielt auf Äschen gefischt werden.
Also beschränkt es sich zur Maifliegenzeit auf Forelle, danach wird auf Nassfliege oder besser Nymphe umgestellt. Auch spannend und erfolgreich.

Leider habe ich in (Süd-)schweden noch kein Äschengewässer gefunden.
Mit Kumpels fahr ich jährlich zum Hecht- und Zanderangeln in die Nähe von Ulricehamn. Dabei sind auch immer ein paar Tage experimentieren angesagt, an denen wir uns ein anderes Gewässer aussuchen und es auf andere Fische versuchen.
Aber wie gesagt, einen Fluss mit einem guten Äschenbestand haben wir noch nicht gefunden.

Dir weiterhin Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo Renrök,

könnte gar nicht sagen, ob ich jemals von Äschengewässern in Südschweden gehört habe. Die Frage solltest Du vielleicht mal im FFF stellen.

Ein Kumpel will die Tage noch mal nach Thüringen auf Äsche. Und was sollte ich ihm dafür noch binden ? Richtig |supergri Kleine Griffith´s in 16-20|rolleyes Nichts einfacher als das. Keine Schönheiten für nen Swap, sondern Gebrauchsmuster.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## renrök (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Keine Schönheiten für nen Swap, sondern Gebrauchsmuster.
> Gruß
> Steff



Schön müssen sie nicht sein - sondern fängig!
Obwohl ich finde, dass du da richtige Schmuckstücke gebunden hast#6


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schwimmen müssen sie und drehen dürfen sie sich nicht, der Rest ist egal. 
Was bei mir erst gut ging waren ganz kleine Rehhaar Sedges und natürlich der Dauerbrenner ---> der Mosquito 
Leider sind meine Vorräte von kleinen Fliegen nach massiven Verlust stark geschrumpft...
Ist auch nicht wirklich leicht, richtig kleine Fliegen, mit guten Haken und Widerhakenlos zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen, die auch noch was taugen.
Gerade in Hakengrößen von 20 und kleiner muss der Haken kompromisslos gut sein sonst biegt der Haken immer wieder auf.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> .
> Ist auch nicht wirklich leicht, richtig kleine Fliegen, mit guten Haken und Widerhakenlos zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen, die auch noch was taugen.
> Gerade in Hakengrößen von 20 und kleiner muss der Haken kompromisslos gut sein sonst biegt der Haken immer wieder auf.



Hallo Seele,
da hast Du absolut Recht. Ist auch der Grund, warum ich 100 % selbst binde. Billiger als Kaufen ist das Binden zwar nicht, aber man hat mehr Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten (Größe, Farbe, Proportionen, Gewicht ect.) und die Rückmeldung der Kumpels, die meine Mucken fischen, bestätigen das.
Das Thema Widerhaken war für einige am Anfang ein Thema (ich binde nur ohne Widerhaken), aber inzwischen wollen sie gar nichts anderes mehr. Hier ist auch dein Argument mit den Haken sehr wichtig ... wüßte nicht, dass sich je einer im Drill aufgebogen hat :g Auch nicht bei Gr. 20.

Cheers
Stefan

PS: rein interessehalber: was wäre ein vernünftiger Preis ? Ich weiß, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Seele (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Die ist richtig geil  
Wäre was für Thomas zum anbinden 

Vernünftiger Preis richtet sich bei mir immer nach Menge, Muster und Komponenten und dann natürlich ob direkt vom Binder oder im Angelladen gekauft.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Puhhh... also sowas selber zu binden - allen Respekt! Top #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Seele schrieb:


> Vernünftiger Preis richtet sich bei mir immer nach Menge, Muster und Komponenten und dann natürlich ob direkt vom Binder oder im Angelladen gekauft.



Das Thema ist zwar im Äschenthread OT, aber vielleicht doch für ein paar Leser interessant 

Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen richtig, aber für private Binder nicht 1:1 anwendbar, wie Du Dir sicher denken kannst. 
Die Fliegen in den Onlienshops werden großteils in China und auch Afrika gebunden. 
Die verwendeten Materialien kaufen die Produzenten in Mengen, die einem Privaten Jahrzehnte reichen würden. Auch die Qualität der Komponenten (nicht zu verallgemeinern, es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen) ist tlw. "verbesserungswürdig". Angefangen bei den Haken, über die Hecheln ....
Ein gute Fliege hält auch mal ein paar Forellenzähne aus und löst sich nicht gleich auf.

Von daher schwanken die Preise recht stark. Einen vernünftigen Preis zu nennen, halte ich daher auch für fast unmöglich. Das gilt auch für meine eigenen. Eins ist aber sicher. Wenn man die Kosten für gutes Material sieht und dann die Arbeitszeit einrechnet, ist es ein weiteres Hobby (und Hobbies kosten Geld)

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hier mal ne Auswahl an Trockenfliegen, die ich zum Testen für jemanden gebunden habe. 
Bin gespannt, wie das Urteil ausfällt. Die so groß aussehenden Paraloops und Parachutes auf den gebogenen Haken sind übrigens Gr. 18, genau wie die polywinged Midge (3. und 4. v.l).

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schöne Fliegen, sehen sehr schwimmfähig aus. 

Also ich beobachte das ja schon länger, immer wenn ich mal aus Verzweiflung, Bissreduktion, Spaß oder sonst was, eine pinke Fliege anbinde, fange ich überdurchschnittlich oft eine Äsche. 
Ist das Zufall oder hat das ein Anderer auch beobachtet?


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ich habe zwar für nen Bekannten schon pinke F-Flys gebunden, aber die Farbe selbst noch nie gefischt. 
Rot habe ich tlw. in den Mustern, z.B. in der Red Tag Nymphe oder beim Baflo.
So long
Steff

PS: Die Muster auf dem Bild schwimmen sehr gut, aber man muß sie vor dem ersten Fischen ordentlich fetten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hier noch ein Bsp. einer pinkfarbenen F-Fly. Ein sehr zartes Teil aus Haken, Garn und CDC. Diese ist für manche die ultimative Äschenfliege. 
Man muß halt an die Fliege glauben, die man fischt.
Cheers 
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ich war gestern Nachmittag kurzentschlossen an den Bach gegangen. Das Wetter war kalt und es hat durchgehend geregnet. Eigentlich nicht wirklich Wohlfühlwetter, aber mit der richtigen Kleidung auch kein wirkliches Problem. 
Die ersten paar Würfe habe ich ner Trockenfliege ne Chance gegeben, aber nach nicht mal 5 Minuten habe ich auf eine CK Nymphe umgestellt. Und was soll ich sagen, es lief wie am Schnürchen, die Äschen bissen, als ob es kein Morgen gäbe :vik:.
Hier war sicher auch der Regen von Vorteil. Durch die unruhige Wasseroberfläche haben die Fische mich nicht, oder zumindest später, bemerkt.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## ado (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

N richtig alten Haudegen gab es heute. 
Mit 51cm meine zweite 50+ Äsche der letzten Woche. 
Sehr impulsanter Fisch!


----------



## Seele (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Das ist schon geil. Petri zum Traumfisch. 
Sind leider bei uns mehr als rar gesät solche Fische. Und wenn mal einer beißt hatte ich auch schon das Glück sie zu verlieren  Denke mal die kommt ausm Lech, der hat für solche Fische natürlich Potenzial.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo Ado,
fettes Petri ! Ist ne echte Hausnummer #6
Gruß
Steff


----------



## ado (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ja die lebt (immer noch) im Lech. Der hat da definitiv Potential, Fische über 50cm sind aber auch da sehr rar gesäht - aber es gibt sie.

Anbei noch n Bild der anderen Ausnahmeäsche die allerdings ganz untypisch (oder auch nicht so untypisch - weil kein Einzelfall) auf Spinner gefangen wurde.


----------



## ado (2. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke Steff


----------



## Seele (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Äschen auf Spinner geht gerade im Frühsommer gut. 0er oder 00er Spinner, bzw kleine Gufis, da stehen die voll drauf. Bitte aber nur mit Einzelhaken und Schonhaken, ein Drilling ist echt nicht waidgerecht. 

Meine aller erste Äsche mit 38cm biss am Muonionjoki (nein kein Textkorrekturfehler) auf einen 10cm Wobbler und hing im Maul. Das muss man aber wiederrum sagen ist wirklich selten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

@ ado:
Gaaaanz tolles Bild!!!


----------



## ado (3. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Danke Thomas 
Einen tollen Fisch auf einem schönen Foto, schau ich mir immer wieder gern an. 
Und je nach Absicht versuche ich die Fische nicht anzufassen. Hin und wieder kommt dann so n Schnappschuss bei raus. 
@Seele - in dem Fall war tatsächlich noch n Drilling dran - allerdings Widerhaken angedrückt. Wollte eigentlich nebenbei beim Hechtfischen schnell ne Refo anwerfen. Die Äsche war dann allerdings schneller.


----------



## aland90 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

eine 40+ äsche aus schweden, gefangen diesen august.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Geile Farbe!!!

Und interessante Rute - was ist das für eine?


----------



## aland90 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

hallo, bei der rute handelt es sich um eine gespließte von walter brunner (brunner austria), type traun spezial.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Ui, lang nicht mehr reingeschaut, sind ja noch schöne Äschen reingekommen. Petri Jungs !
Wo bleiben eigentlich Seele's Monsteräschen ? Wirst doch net schon am Huchen jagen sein ?

@ Thomas9904   das ist eine arktische Äsche, die sind oft viel dunkler als Europäische.


----------



## Seele (30. November 2017)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ui, lang nicht mehr reingeschaut, sind ja noch schöne Äschen reingekommen. Petri Jungs !
> Wo bleiben eigentlich Seele's Monsteräschen ? Wirst doch net schon am Huchen jagen sein ?
> 
> @ Thomas9904   das ist eine arktische Äsche, die sind oft viel dunkler als Europäische.



Kuck mal vor die Haustüre bei uns  Voller Wintereinbruch. Ich geh morgen erst mal Ski fahren


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,
leider wenig Zeit und Lust für Forenbesuche, aber ein kurzer Bericht zum Beginn der Äschensaison geht dann doch mal .

War letzte Woche schon mal draußen, hab aber nach einer Std. und nur einer gefangenen Äsche (und ein paar kleiner Bafos) abgebrochen weil kaum Fischaktivität zu bemerken war.

Heute war es etwas besser, gegen Abend sind auch ein paar Fische gestiegen, gefangen habe ich aber ausnahmslos sehr tief mit Köcherfliegenimitationen. Insgesamt waren es heute 5 Äschen in 3 Std., zwar gute Durchschnittsgröße, aber bezogen aufs Gewässer und die Jahreszeit, kein besonders gutes Ergebnis.
Interessant war der letzte Fisch. War ein älterer Herr, der in Forellenmanier im Wurzelgeflecht einer riesigen Erle stand. Und genau wie die Bachforellen zu dieser Jahreszeit, war der arme Kerl voller Fischegel. Selbst im Schlund saß ein fetter Egel !

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr mal davon berichtet, daß bei uns die Bachforellen bis tief in den Mai nen Haufen Egel herumtragen , weil sie in den Erlenwurzeln überwintern. Bei den Äschen findet man dagegen nur sehr selten Egel, weil die in Gruppen in den grösseren Gumpen überwintern.
Sorry, die Qualität der Bilder ist gewohnt schlecht , aber besser geht es mit einer Hand leider nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,

ja die Äschen, bei uns leider nur noch sehr selten bis gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Das war vor 30 Jahren noch anders, da konnte man noch gut Äschen fangen. Meine Äschenfischerei findet in 5 Wochen in Slowenien statt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja die Äschen, bei uns leider nur noch sehr selten bis gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Das war vor 30 Jahren noch anders, da konnte man noch gut Äschen fangen.



Moin,

ist bei uns in SH, NI und DK genauso, sind sehr selten geworden.
Besatzversuche brachten wenig bis nichts.

Man muß dafür weiter reisen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Hallo,



> War ein älterer Herr, der in Forellenmanier im Wurzelgeflecht einer riesigen Erle stand.



Schlaues Kerlchen, dort kommen die Kormorane nicht so leicht hin. Vielleicht ist er deshalb auch so alt geworden.



> ja die Äschen, bei uns leider nur noch sehr selten bis gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Das war vor 30 Jahren noch anders



An die guten Zeiten kann ich mich in unserem Gewässer auch noch erinnern. Da waren besonders mit der Nymphe echte Sternstunden möglich.

Letztes Jahr wurden noch zwei Stück gefangen. Also Gesamtfang aller Vereinsmitglieder in einer Saison.

Das wäre Anfang der 90er ein mäßiges Stundenergebnis für einen Angler gewesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



			
				fishhawk;4825636
 

An die guten Zeiten kann ich mich in unserem Gewässer auch noch erinnern. Da waren besonders mit der Nymphe echte Sternstunden möglich.

Letztes Jahr wurden noch zwei Stück gefangen. Also Gesamtfang aller Vereinsmitglieder in einer Saison.

Das wäre Anfang der 90er ein mäßiges Stundenergebnis für einen Angler gewesen.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Insbesondere war die Größe der Äschen auch bemerkenswert. ....... Eine 45er war zwar nicht unbedingt alltäglich, aber andererseits auch nicht gerade selten. Alles vorbei.
> 
> Lajos



So war es bei uns auch. Deshalb habe ich nie verstanden, warum das Äschenschonmaß in MFr auf 30cm reduziert wurde, während es in Restbayern 35cm war.

Ich hab früher ab und zu in der OPfz gefischt, und dort hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Durchschnittgröße etwas kleiner war. 

Egal, dass die Äschen verschwunden sind liegt sicher nicht am Schonmaß


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich nie verstanden, warum das Äschenschonmaß in MFr auf 30cm reduziert wurde, während es in Restbayern 35cm war.



Ernsthaft ?
Schonmaße sind doch in erster Linie vorhanden um den Fischen mindestens 1 Mal das Laichen zu ermöglichen.#d

Wir haben es auf 40cm erhöhen müssen weil es immer wieder Leute gab, die Fische von 33-34 cm abgeschlagen haben. Bei Kontrollen wurde dann behauptet, man habe sich beim Messen "vertan".


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ?
> Schonmaße sind doch in erster Linie vorhanden um den Fischen mindestens 1 Mal das Laichen zu ermöglichen.#d
> 
> Wir haben es auf 40cm erhöhen müssen weil es immer wieder Leute gab, die Fische von 33-34 cm abgeschlagen haben. Bei Kontrollen wurde dann behauptet, man habe sich beim Messen "vertan".




Kein Spaß, das wurde damals per Bezirksfischereiverordnung so geregelt. 

Mir persönlich wären 40cm auch lieber gewesen. Es gab damals ja auch Besatz aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm.

Als Angler versteht man so einige Entscheidungen der Fachberatungen nicht und in MFr ist es für Bewirtschafter scheinbar besonders schwierig.

In der aktuellen Bezirksfischereiverordnung wird die Äsche schon nicht mehr erwähnt.  Ist ja quasi verschwunden.  Und dem schwarzen Vogel sind Schonmaße und Fanglimits eh egal.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Servus,


Hier verabschieden sich die Bäche wegen der Trockenheit jeden Tag etwas mehr. Um meine neu gebundenen Fliegen wenigstens mal auszuprobieren, bin ich deshalb heute morgen mal spontan für 2 Std draussen gewesen.
Viel erwartet habe ich in der Algensuppe nicht, deshalb war ich mit den 4 kleinen + 1 Döbelchen und 1 Bafo am Ende recht zufrieden.


Tight Lines


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Bei uns gibt es auch noch welche... wie an diesem Wochenende, ein "Mega - Äschentag"...


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Schöne Äschen, Petri !


War am Samstag mit nem Kumpel am Bach seines Chefs. Dort hatten wir immer Bafos und auch Äschen. Beides natürliche Bestände. Dazu kamen auch immer wieder ein paar ausgebüchste Rainies. Aber dieses mal hatte ich zwei Hasel (hatten wir noch nie !) und ein paar halbwüchsige Bafos.
Den Fischen hatte der Wetterumschwung (8 Grad und Regen) offensichtlich den Apettit verdorben.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Äschen den heissen Sommer auch schadlos überstanden haben.
Cheers 

Steff


----------



## Seele (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Also ich hatte gestern 5 Äschen und eine gute Regenbogen. Äschen allerdings halbwüchsig. Zwei Regenbogen sind im Drill verloren gegangen. Immerhin erfreulich, dass den Sommer irgendwas überlebt hat.


----------



## Salmonidenfänger (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der Äschenthread*

Bei mir waren es insgesamt 11 Äschen, 9 gelandet und schonend zurückgesetzt, zwei haben sich aber vorher mit ein paar Saltos befreit, ich tippe, von der Größe her, 2 - 3 Jahre alt, und der Milchner (32cm) hat gekämpft wie eine große Bachforelle, hatte auch immernoch viel Power. 

Und irgendwas hat mir noch mein 0,14er Tippet mit ´ner Elk Hair Caddis durchgebissen...!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2018)

Bis zu dieser Größe haben sie heute eigentlich gut gebissen, aber für die die "echten" Herbstäschen fehlen wohl noch ein paar kalte Nächte und vor allem Regen...


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2018)

Petri an alle Fänger !
Mal sehen was die kühle Jahreszeit so bringt.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

leider ist bei uns jetzt Schluss mit den Salmoniden bis 31. März, denn Äschen, welche es vor 30 Jahren noch reichlich gab, sind derart selten geworden, dass man nicht mehr darauf fischen braucht. Deshalb sind unsere Salmonidengewässer ab heute dicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



> denn Äschen, welche es vor 30 Jahren noch reichlich gab, sind derart selten geworden, dass man nicht mehr darauf fischen braucht. Deshalb sind unsere Salmonidengewässer ab heute dicht.



Die reinen Salmonidenstrecken waren bei uns auch schon ab 1. Oktober  dicht, als es noch Äschen ohne Ende gab und man den Begriff Kormoran eher mit ner Handelsmarke als mit nem fischfressenden Vogel in Verbindung brachte.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich war heute für knapp 2h am Wasser und habe gut Äschen gefangen. Das Schöne daran ist, dass sie diesen extremen Sommer offensichtlich schadlos überstanden zu haben scheinen. 
So long
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Die reinen Salmonidenstrecken waren bei uns auch schon ab 1. Oktober  dicht, als es noch Äschen ohne Ende gab und man den Begriff Kormoran eher mit ner Handelsmarke als mit nem fischfressenden Vogel in Verbindung brachte.



Hallo fishawk,

früher, als es noch wirklich gute Äschenbestände gab, waren diese bei uns in den Salmonidengewässern bis 31. Dezember befischbar, allerdings nur mit der Fliege.
Aber das ist leider Vergangenheit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo fishawk,
> 
> früher, als es noch wirklich gute Äschenbestände gab, waren diese bei uns in den Salmonidengewässern bis 31. Dezember befischbar, allerdings nur mit der Fliege.
> Aber das ist leider Vergangenheit.
> ...




So eine Regelung hatte ich damals im Verein auch vorgeschlagen.  Mit Trockenfliege gezielt auf steigende Fische um Beifänge an Forellen zu minimieren.
Hat aber außer bösen Kommentaren zu meiner Person nichts gebracht.


----------



## Äschenschädler (2. November 2018)

Dann war es wahrscheinlich kein Fliegenfischerclub.

Solche Regelungen gibt es heute auch noch, sogar über den 31.12. hinaus.
Das ist auch sinnvoll, denn sonst dürfte man bald ein halbes Jahr nicht ans Wasser.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2018)

Äschenschädler schrieb:


> Dann war es wahrscheinlich kein Fliegenfischerclub.
> 
> Solche Regelungen gibt es heute auch noch, sogar über den 31.12. hinaus.
> Das ist auch sinnvoll, denn sonst dürfte man bald ein halbes Jahr nicht ans Wasser.



Hallo,

in Bayern war das auch früher über den 31.12. hinaus nicht möglich, da dann die Äschen Schonzeit haben und heute macht eine reine Fischerei auf Äschen leider keinen Sinn mehr, mangels Äschen. Deshalb ist ab 1.10. Schluss in unseren Salomidengewässer. Man würde eh nur Forellen fangen. Ich weiche dann vermehrt auf Hecht aus und da haben wir gute Gewässer. Ja, da ist praktisch ein halbes Jahr "Pause" bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Das ist auch sinnvoll, denn sonst dürfte man bald ein halbes Jahr nicht ans Wasser.



Also damals waren unsere Salmonidenstrecken nur vom 1. Mai bis zum 30. September offen.

Ausnahmeregelung für Hegeangeln auf Hecht  mit entsprechend großem Köder, Einzelhaken und Stahlvorfach.



> Dann war es wahrscheinlich kein Fliegenfischerclub.



Wie Lajos schon anmerkte, waren Fliegenfischer ziemlich rar gesät. Einen Club, noch dazu mit eigenem Gewässer , gab es meines Wissens nicht.

Mittlerweile hat sich das Thema Äschen eh erledigt.


----------



## Seele (4. November 2018)

Hab auch wieder ein paar Fischlein zu bieten. Äschen beißen momentan sehr gut. 

Die andren Bilder hab ich leider versehentlich gelöscht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2018)

Petri, Äschen sind wunderschöne Fische, habe bisher nur ein paar gefangen, und alle wieder zurückgesetzt. Waren mir zu schön um sie in der Küche zu verwerten. klingt blöd, ist aber so. Ein Spleen,  den ich mir sonst nur noch bei Schleien geleistet habe.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> klingt blöd, ist aber so.



Klingt für mich überhaupt nicht blöd  !!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> ... alle wieder zurückgesetzt. Waren mir zu schön um sie in der Küche zu verwerten. klingt blöd, ist aber so. Ein Spleen


Geht mir genau so


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. November 2018)

Bin auch mal wieder da. Ja ich lebe noch!  So wie es ausschaut, werde ich wohl am kommenden Wochenende mal wieder auf Äsche schauen. Den ganzen Sommer war meine Haus- und Hofstrecke wg. Wassermangel gesperrt. Was für ein bescheidenes Jahr. Aber ich sehe, ihr seid noch alle hier


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. November 2018)

Hi Hirschkäfer, 
schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Viel Erfolg am WE auf die Äschen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Mai 2020)

Hiho,
ziemlich tot der Thread, vllt. kann man ihm etwas Leben einhauchen.
 Heute zum zweiten mal das viel gepriesene Euro Nymphing mal probiert, ging schon besser als mein erster Try. Man liest ja immer wieder wie anspruchslos das "Pseudo-Stippen" wäre, ich kann nur das Gegenteil behaupten...Hab sicher eine Std. gebraucht bis ich mal den ersten halbwegs vernünftigen Wurf zustande gebracht habe .
Der erste Fisch der hing, war nicht die erhoffte Äsche sondern ein handlanges Rotauge, das insgesamt zweite überhaupt in diesem Bach. Egal, Fisch ist Fisch dacht' ich mir, weiter gehts. Ein bischen rum probieren mit dem Nymphengewicht, Bissanzeiger entfernt, volle Konzentration auf das zweifarbige Vorfach und immer schön den Arm oben lassen. Das war so anstrengend, daß ich alle 5 min 2 min Pause machen mußte, aber plötzlich liefs . Am Ende hatte ich 3 Rotaugen (die hatten sich den Gumpen wohl zum Laichen ausgesucht weil da jede Menge Totholz drin liegt), 3 Äschen und 1 kleine Bachforelle. War nichts bemerkenswertes dabei, aber immerhin hab ich mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommen.


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2020)

Das hast du recht der Thread muss dringend belebt werden


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> das viel gepriesene Euro Nymphing




Was ist das?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Mai 2020)

Meinst du Zeck-Nymphing, erfunden von Carsten Zeck?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Die Amis sagen z.B. auch Tight Line Nymphing. Aber egal ob Czech-, French- oder Spanish Nymphing, es ist einfach Nymphenfischen praktisch ohne Einsatz einer Flugschnur, zusammen gefasst eben Euro Nymphing.
@ Mr. Sprock : Ich weiss schon wo drauf es raus läuft, ich lass mich auf keine Technikdiskussion ein . In Deutschland heisst es ja meist sehr lange "was der Bauer net kennt, frisst er net". Bin da selbst blutiger Anfänger und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das besonders oft auszuüben, viel zu anstrengend an meinen Minibächen .


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Mai 2020)

Hi Hanjupp,
schön, dass Du den Thread wieder hochgeholt hast. Ich nutze diese Art mit der Nymphe zu fischen gerade in Minibächen. Die Erfolgsquote ist immens, wenn man sich entsprechend vorsichtig am Wasser verhält. Man merkt selbst vorsichtigste Anfasser.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## maggo (15. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich bin eigentlich kein großer Freund vom Nymphen - zumindest nicht an unserem Bach. Da ist eine Menge Totholz drin, so dass man sehr viele Verluste erleiden muss.
Wenn aber so gar nichts geht, dann versuche ich es auch wie du (wie auch immer das genannt wird, ist mir eh schnurzpiep). Hat mir beim letzten Mal einige gute Fische gebracht und werde ich wohl mal häufiger probieren ;-)
Nur mit den Äschen ist es bei uns nicht so... leider...
VG, Marco


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ich nutze diese Art mit der Nymphe zu fischen gerade in Minibächen. Die Erfolgsquote ist immens, wenn man sich entsprechend vorsichtig am Wasser verhält. Man merkt selbst vorsichtigste Anfasser.
> Gruß
> Steff


Hi Steff-Peff,
Also gerade mit der Bisserkennung hab ich mir total schwer getan. Hatte ein Bi-Color Soldarini Vorfach drauf + paar Fasern Antron als Sichthilfe. Das Antron hab ich nach einer Weile entfernt, weil ich bemerkte das ich mich viel zu sehr auf dieses konzentrierte. Es lief ohne Extra Sichthilfe besser, wahrscheinlich hab ich das Ausgleichen der Tiefenunterschiede bei gleichzeitiger Fühlung mit der Nymphe halten so besser hin bekommen. 
Vielleicht hast du oder jemand anders noch nen Tip zum Vorfach (Länge usw.).

@maggo : Ich seh es rein praktisch. Werfen ist hier nicht, auf min. 80% der Streckenlänge ist ein Rückschwung nicht möglich. Trocken fischen kann ich nur in den Ortschaften, da ist der Bach ausgebaut, breiter und viel gleichmäßiger fließend, weniger Bäume und getrimmter Rasen . Da gibts sogar Fische, nicht mal wenig und auch ein paar Große. Aber für mich sind die eher wie Haustiere, die kenn ich teilweise seit Jahren, deshalb lass ich die in Ruhe. Ein, zwei mal im Jahr gönne ich mir die Trockenfliegen Fischerei am Ortsrand wo weniger Zuschauer sind. Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich aber ausserhalb, und da gehen halt nur Rollwürfe und Switchcasts.
Da ist es so zugewachsen, das ich seit 3 oder 4 jahren sogar ne kleine Säge mit schleppe .
Hab gestern auch 2 Nymphen versenkt, 1 in einem Baum geparkt und bei einer konnte ich durch Aufbiegen immerhin die (teure) Tungstenperle retten....Thats Life, binde ich halt ein paar Neue.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Mai 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hi Steff-Peff,
> Also gerade mit der Bisserkennung hab ich mir total schwer getan. Hatte ein Bi-Color Soldarini Vorfach drauf + paar Fasern Antron als Sichthilfe. Das Antron hab ich nach einer Weile entfernt, weil ich bemerkte das ich mich viel zu sehr auf dieses konzentrierte. Es lief ohne Extra Sichthilfe besser, wahrscheinlich hab ich das Ausgleichen der Tiefenunterschiede bei gleichzeitiger Fühlung mit der Nymphe halten so besser hin bekommen.
> Vielleicht hast du oder jemand anders noch nen Tip zum Vorfach (Länge usw.).


Hallo Hanjupp,

Vorfachlänge ist bei mir Rutenlänge. Ich habe auch keine Sichthilfe im Einsatz, sondern beobachte direkt das Vorfach. Wenn es stehen bleibt, wird mit einem leichten Anhieb reagiert. 
Bestimmt 50% der Bisse spüre ich aber direkt in der Rute und bin sicher, dass die Bißerkennung deutlich höher ist, wie bei der normalen dead drift - Fischerei.

Aber mein Favorit ist und bleibt das Trockenfischen  

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung Steff.
 Damit kann ich dann schon was anfangen, heisst ja praktisch das du die Flugschnur schon noch mit einsetzt. Was ich in der I-Net Recherche bis jetzt gefunden habe ist nämlich irgendwie widersprüchlich, manche scheinen komplett ohne Flugschnur zu fischen weil diese Spezialvorfächer teils bis über 10m lang sind. Du benutzt aber sicher auch Tungsten Nymphen oder ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Mai 2020)

Ja, ausschliesslich Tungsten. Die Flugschnur ist aber max 0,5 - 1 m draussen über dem Wasser. Im Wasser befindet sich bei mir im besten Fall nur das Tippet mit Vorfach. So wird die Nymphe schön mit der Strömung getrieben, ohne dass die Flugschnur in eine andere Richtung zieht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Mai 2020)

Alles klar, danke dir Steff !


----------



## Seele (16. Mai 2020)

Jaja das Czech Nymping. Mach ich bei mir seltenst am Bach, denn ich möchte den Fischen auch ne Chance geben  
Nein ganz im Ernst, die Methode ist richtig Erfolgreich. Aber ich für meinen Teil muss sagen es gibt Spannenderes.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Mai 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> ... es gibt Spannenderes.


Jep, das Fischen mit der Trockenfliege 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Mai 2020)

Hey,
nach tausend Videos endlich mal einen gefunden, der sich nicht einfach an nen 30m breiten Fluß stellt um die Wurftechnik zu demonstrieren.
Ein echt guter Typ, verständliches Englisch, keine Werbung. Hab mir ca. die Hälfte der Vids auf seinem Channel rein gezogen, das ist pure Praxis. Empfehlenswert


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2020)

Das ist aber eine seltsame Äsche!


----------



## Leine-Leroy (17. Mai 2020)

Die Nymphe muss zum Fisch, das geht vor allem bei schnellem Wasser  am besten im Euro-Style. Die Flugschnur hat einfach zuviel Einfluss an der Oberfläche. Seit dem ich im Euro-Style Nymphe hat sich der Erfolg locker verdoppelt.

dieses Jahr hab ich in meinem neuen Verein mein Äschenglück gefunden.
bei vier Tagestouren konnte ich ca. 40 Äschen mit einer Durchschnittsgrösse von ca. 32/33cm.
die größten hatten 45 und 48cm.


----------



## Seele (18. Mai 2020)

@Leine-Leroy Mega Leroy


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Mai 2020)

Hi Leine-Leroy, echt traumhaft !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Mai 2020)

Heyho,
war gestern nachmittag nochmal am Euro Nymphen. Zwar fang ich meine Fische,hatte 3 Äschen, 2 Bafos und den ersten Döbel (noch mit leichten Laichpickeln), aber wirklich warm werd ich damit nicht. Für die optimale Wurfposition 45° bachaufwärts ist es hier einfach zu schmal, zuviele Bäume, Büsche etc.
Deshalb muss ich oft zu nah ran, das halten die Äschen zwar aus, aber die Bachforellen und Döbel sind dafür viel zu empfindlich.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, daß dieses ganze Plitsch-Platsch und das Aufblitzen der Tungstennymphen im gemächlich fließenden Bach mehr Scheuchwirkung hat, als das es eine Hilfe wäre. Dem Hype um Nymphen mit Kopfperlen konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen, hab hier noch nie gut auf so etwas gefangen. Hab auch schon lange meine Theorie dazu, die scheint sich mit den Tungstenperlen wieder zu bewahrheiten.
 Hier wird zwar kaum mit der Fliege gefischt aber extrem viel mit Spinnern. Plitsch + Aufblitzen lässt die erfahrenen Fische sofort flüchten bzw. das fressen einstellen. Glaube schon jetzt nicht mehr dran das es Zufall ist, das die bisher mit EU Nymphing gefangenen Fische unterdurchschnittlich klein waren.
 Ich werds schon noch austesten, aber vorerst ist nun Schluß damit, wir haben schon wieder Niedrigwasser und die ersten Maifliegen sind auch da.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2020)

Hi Hanjupp,
einfach dran bleiben und nach einigen Versuchen mit beiden Techniken ne Meinung bilden.
Ich nutze Euro-, oder was auch immer Nymphing nur in der Strömung, nie in ruhigem Wasser.
Aber auf die Größe hat es keinen Einfluß. Hatte schon Forellen bis 55 cm damit.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (19. Mai 2020)

Genau, Euro-Nymphing  ist für schnelles Wasser gemacht. 
Kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das eine 14er Nymphe mit 3,3mm Tungstenperle (ich schwöre auf Silber) die Fische verscheucht.
Bei mir gibt es auch viele Büsche. 
oft fische ich mit dem Bow and arrow cast auf Vorfachlänge und fange meine Fische oft direkt vor meinen Füßen.

Aber wichtig ist das schnelle Wasser


----------



## fishhawk (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Gefühl, daß dieses ganze Plitsch-Platsch und das Aufblitzen der Tungstennymphen im gemächlich fließenden Bach mehr Scheuchwirkung hat, als das es eine Hilfe wäre. Dem Hype um Nymphen mit Kopfperlen konnte ich noch nie etwas abgewinnen, hab hier noch nie gut auf so etwas gefangen.






Leine-Leroy schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen das eine 14er Nymphe mit 3,3mm Tungstenperle (ich schwöre auf Silber) die Fische verscheucht.



Durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Angler an unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit den gleichen Methoden/Ködern unterschiedliche Erfahrungen machen.

Spanned würde es, wenn das zur gleichen Zeit im gleichen Gewässer so wäre.


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Mai 2020)

Habe heute früh ein Foto einer Stelle (Wehrschuss) gemacht, die man nur in XYZ-Nymphingstil befischen kann.
Legt man die Fliegenschnur auf dem Wasser ab, wird die Nymphe sofort weggerissen. Nur mit Vorfach im Wasser, lässt sie sich recht natürlich anbieten.
Zumindest haben die Forellen das heute früh so gesehen  ... auch wenn hier der Äschenthread ist. Die gibt´s aber da nicht.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (22. Mai 2020)

Gestern einen schönen Vatertag am Bach verbracht. Es gab  wieder ein paar schöne äschen. Die größte war knapp unter 40cm


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Mai 2020)

Sehr schön Leroy  . Dickes Petri !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2020)

Servus,
war heute mal für 3 std draussen. Der Start war zäh, mit der Sonne die dann langsam raus kam, wurde es besser. Zahlenmässig war es heute schon mal ok, 2 in passabler Größe waren auch endlich mal dabei. Eine Äsche hat sich in meinen Stiefel verliebt und wollte gar nicht mehr weg .


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2020)

Ich finde das war ein recht stattliches Exemplar


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2020)

Hi Seele,
Petri zu der tollen Äsche.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich finde das war ein recht stattliches Exemplar


Man könnt's aber auch Granate nennen .
Super Seele, dickes Petri ! auch das Foto ist wirklich gelungen


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Man könnt's aber auch Granate nennen .
> Super Seele, dickes Petri ! auch das Foto ist wirklich gelungen


Ich war allein. Bin aber zufrieden mit dem Foto. 
Ist glaub ich sogar mein Streckenrekord. Auf jeden Fall die schönste bis jetzt. Schade dass die Fahne nicht so zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall die schönste bis jetzt.



So soll es sein, ein Fisch der in Erinnerung bleibt.

Schön zu sehen, dass die Äschen nicht überall das gleiche Schicksal ereilt hat, wie hier bei uns.

Ich hab sie gerne beangelt.

Mit welchem Lockstoff hast Du Deinen Stiefel behandelt?


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mit welchem Lockstoff hast Du Deinen Stiefel behandelt?



Darf leider keine Schleichwerbung im Thread betreiben 


Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juni 2020)

Sers,
sehr zähes Angeln heute, die ersten 2,5 std hätte ich mir glatt sparen können, nur ein paar Winz-Döbel und 1 Bafo.
Erst mit dem Sonnenuntergang kamen die Äschen hoch. 2 konnt ich noch landen, dann wars finster.

Als ich zum letzten Gumpen kam und mir oben auf der Böschung stehend (ca. 1m über dem Wasser)  grade überlegte wie ichs angeh, schwamm von unten kommend ein Trum Biber in den Gumpen rein. Er hatte grade mal so 10-20cm Wasser überm Buckel und bemerkte mich nicht. 20 min später kam er aufgetaucht wieder von oben runter, auf meiner Seite obwohls rechts viel tiefer gewesen wäre....Echt scary muß ich sagen  . Die scheinen sehr schlecht zu sehen, ich hab dann was gesagt daraufhin ist er rechts an mir vorbei geschwommen, keinen Meter entfernt... Der hat null Angst gezeigt, kann ich von mir nicht sagen .


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hanjupp,
Petri zu den Äschen.
Was den Biber angeht, Vorsicht. Es hat schon tödliche Zusammentreffen mit den Nagern gegeben. 
Neben mir ist neulich auch einer vorbeigetaucht, ich bin fast aus dem Stand das Steilufer rauf gesprungen. 
Normal macht er sich mit ein oder zwei Schwanzschschlägen aufs Wasser bemerkbar, aber da hatte er es wohl vergessen 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Seele (22. Juni 2020)

Petri @Hanjupp-0815 
Die Viecher sind wirklich scary. Vor allem auch zunehmend am Tag aktiv und zeigen kaum noch scheu. 

@Steff-Peff Das mit der Böschung ging mir neulich ganz genauso. Irgendwann muss ich mal Herztabletten zum fischen mit nehmen...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Juni 2020)

War erst meine dritte Biber-Begegnung. Bei uns sind sie erst seit 5-6 Jahren wieder angekommen, 150 m unterhalb haben sie vor 2 Jahren den ersten Bau angelegt, direkt am Ortsrand.
 Ich bin ja öfter mit Wildtieren auf Tuchfühlung und deshalb nicht besonders schreckhaft, aber der hat mich doch so geflasht, daß ich nicht an die Kamera in der Westentasche gedacht habe. Schade, als er unter mir vorbei getaucht ist, wäre ein Foto möglich gewesen. Mein Nachbar kartiert die fürs LA, jeder Nachweis ist wichtig für die Anerkennung als etabliertes, heimisches Tier. Die Kommunen labern nämlich noch gern von Durchzüglern um sich die Optionen für zukünftige Baumaßnahmen offen zu halten. Man munkelt hier immer wieder mal über ne Umgehungsstraße durch den Wiesengrund, was die nächste Katastrophe für den Bach, aber auch das gesamte kleine Tal bedeuten würde.


----------



## crisis (29. Juni 2020)

War an einem schönen Flüsschen nördlich von Nürnberg. Zum Zeitvertreib ein Foto von einer 44er Äsche.

An mir ist im letzten Herbst ein Biber, mitten in Frankfurt im Wasser stehend, in einem Meter Abstand vorbeigetrieben. Er hat mich überhaupt nicht bemerkt. Ich war froh, dass er nicht mit der Kelle aufs Wasser geschlagen hat, sonst hätte ich auch Medikamente gebraucht.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

schönes Bild von einem schönen Fisch.

In Franken leider kein alltäglicher Anblick mehr.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. Juli 2020)

Heyho, 
mich mögen die Äschen dieses Jahr. Bzw. hab ich scheinbar ganz gute Äschenstrecken gefunden 


























Fotos vom gestrigen Erkunden einer neuen Strecke 

Grüße


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juli 2020)

Super  ! Der Squirmy Worm fängt scheinbar wirklich gut .


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. Juli 2020)

Japp war der erste Versuch mit den Teilen. Ich war sehr skeptisch, aber der Fluß war ziemlich angetrübt.Also fiel die Wahl auffällige Fliegen. Auf die "Würmchen" gingen 3 Äschen, 1 Refo und sogar 15 cm Bachis  (der Wurm hat ne Länge von ca. 6 cm  ). Die "Puristen" meinen sicher das das eher Wurmangeln ist


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2020)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Japp war der erste Versuch mit den Teilen. Ich war sehr skeptisch, aber der Fluß war ziemlich angetrübt.Also fiel die Wahl auffällige Fliegen. Auf die "Würmchen" gingen 3 Äschen, 1 Refo und sogar 15 cm Bachis  (der Wurm hat ne Länge von ca. 6 cm  ). Die "Puristen" meinen sicher das das eher Wurmangeln ist



Hallo,

bei Puristen (ich bin keiner) geht ausser der Trockenfliege gar nichts .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Juli 2020)

Sers,
lassen wir sie purisieren, oder so .
Für mich ist es einfach aufschlussreich zu sehen, das die Dinger wirklich fangen. Beworben werden sie ja wie hulle, aber Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig.


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. Juli 2020)

Ich mein, früher hat man Äschen mit Tiroler Hölzl und Wurm gefangen..wieso sollen die Teile nicht fangen. (War jedenfalls mein Gedankengang).

War nur erstaunt, dass bei einer  ca. 35er Äsche nichts mehr zu sehen war. Die hatte die "Fliege" vollkommen weggemampft.





hier mal n Foto...nicht schön, aber fing. Der Körper is rosa uv dubbing + 10 Schriphaken und 3,8er Tungstenperle.


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2020)

Wie sie erkennen können, ein sehr schönes Exemplar einer Thymallus thymallus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. September 2020)

Servus,
nach einigen Wochen hitzefrei war ich heute mal wieder draußen. Schon die erste kleine Äsche hatte einen Biss quer über die Körpermitte, 2,3 Würfe später fing ich dann ne etwas Bessere die der Fuc. Reiher mal richtig erwischt hatte. Foto ist schlecht weil ich aufs Gas drücken musste, sorry dafür. 3 warens gesamt, 2 davon al dente, da muß was passieren .


----------



## Jason (2. September 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> nach einigen Wochen hitzefrei war ich heute mal wieder draußen. Schon die erste kleine Äsche hatte einen Biss quer über die Körpermitte, 2,3 Würfe später fing ich dann ne etwas Bessere die der Fuc. Reiher mal richtig erwischt hatte. Foto ist schlecht weil ich aufs Gas drücken musste, sorry dafür. 3 warens gesamt, 2 davon al dente, da muß was passieren .


Petri Heil zu den Äschen. Ich beneide dich. Bei uns sind sie rar geworden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. September 2020)

Petri Dank @Jason !
Auch wenn es für dich und andere bei denen sie schon verschwunden sind kein Trost sein mag, die Äschen werden auch hier bald Geschichte sein  .

Es ist wohl eher unserer früheren Lage als Zonenrandgebiet zuzuschreiben, daß der Bestand sich so lange erhalten hat. Die Auswirkungen der Teilbegradigung vor knapp 30 Jahren werden immer deutlicher, dazu der Klimawandel, neue Tiefbrunnenbohrungen und fehlender Regen...Ich sehe mittlerweile ziemlich schwarz .


----------



## Seele (3. September 2020)

Die blöden Viecher sind doch selbst schuld. Müssen immer Laichen wenn die größten Hochwasser kommen....  

Das ist bei mir das Hauptproblem. Haben wir dagegen ein trockeneres Frühjahr, dann kommen auch Jahrgänge durch. Wenn dann allerdings noch Befischungsdruck dazu kommt, dann packen die das nicht mehr. Soviel kann kein Fisch laichen was der Mensch entnimmt.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich konnte letze Woche zwei gute Äschen fangen. 38cm und 46cm


----------



## Tigersclaw (25. Oktober 2020)

Schöne Fische.. ich habs heut auch mal wieder an Bach/Fluss geschafft. Lief ziemlich gut 

























Grüße


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2020)

Super @Tigersclaw richtig schöne Fische. Petri.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Tigerclaw,
Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Guten Wochenstart @all

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Tigersclaw (26. Oktober 2020)

Danke Dir /euch auch.

Ne Frage an euch: wie seht ihr die Mini-trockenfliegen? Bzw wie kann ich die Sichtigkeit erhöhen? Wir haben hier selten gaannz ruhige Züge...ich hab manchmal schon Probleme ne 16er Fliege gut zu sehen


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Oktober 2020)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Danke Dir /euch auch.
> 
> Ne Frage an euch: wie seht ihr die Mini-trockenfliegen? Bzw wie kann ich die Sichtigkeit erhöhen? Wir haben hier selten gaannz ruhige Züge...ich hab manchmal schon Probleme ne 16er Fliege gut zu sehen



Die seh ich tlw. auch nicht. Ich orientiere mich dann am Ende der Fliegenschnur und wenn es da im Umkreis einen Ring gibt, setze ich den Anhieb.
Funktionierte bisher gut


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2020)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Ne Frage an euch: wie seht ihr die Mini-trockenfliegen? Bzw wie kann ich die Sichtigkeit erhöhen? Wir haben hier selten gaannz ruhige Züge...ich hab manchmal schon Probleme ne 16er Fliege gut zu sehen



Entweder ganz auffällige/kontrastreiche Farben verwenden oder auf Verdacht anschlagen. Man weiß ja immer in welcher Region die Fliege sein sollte und wenn der Ring kommt lieber einmal zu oft anschlagen. Die Äschen stört es nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Entweder ganz auffällige/kontrastreiche Farben verwenden oder auf Verdacht anschlagen. Man weiß ja immer in welcher Region die Fliege sein sollte und wenn der Ring kommt lieber einmal zu oft anschlagen. Die Äschen stört es nicht.


Servus, und Petri @Tigersclaw 
 die Äschen bemerken das wie jeder andere Fisch auch.  Beim Trockenfischen gibt es ja oft diesen Saugeffekt der Fliege an der Oberfläche, das entstehende Ploppen bei einem kernigen Anhieb rallt auch der dümmste Fisch. Nur reagieren Äschen eben nicht mit Flucht oder Totalverweigerung. Bei Störung wechseln sie meist nur die Seite, lassen sich etwas abwärts treiben oder gehen in tiefen Gewässern mal auf Tauchstation. Nach ein paar Minuten Ruhe wird dann weitergefressen.

Dieses fast fehlende Fluchtverhalten macht sie super beangelbar, ist aber auch der Grund für die großen Verluste bei Kormoranvorkommen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Oktober 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus, und Petri @Tigersclaw
> die Äschen bemerken das wie jeder andere Fisch auch.  Beim Trockenfischen gibt es ja oft diesen Saugeffekt der Fliege an der Oberfläche, *das entstehende Ploppen bei einem kernigen Anhieb rallt auch der dümmste Fisch.* Nur reagieren Äschen eben nicht mit Flucht oder Totalverweigerung. Bei Störung wechseln sie meist nur die Seite, lassen sich etwas abwärts treiben oder gehen in tiefen Gewässern mal auf Tauchstation. Nach ein paar Minuten Ruhe wird dann weitergefressen.
> 
> Dieses fast fehlende Fluchtverhalten macht sie super beangelbar, ist aber auch der Grund für die großen Verluste bei Kormoranvorkommen.



Hier nur zur Ergänzung. Bei Kleinstfliegen und 0,12er Tippet fällt der Anhieb bei mir sehr behäbig aus. Anderfalls schwimmen sonst viele gepiercte Fische durch die Gegend


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hier nur zur Ergänzung. Bei Kleinstfliegen und 0,12er Tippet fällt der Anhieb bei mir sehr behäbig aus. Anderfalls schwimmen sonst viele gepiercte Fische durch die Gegend


Richtig @Steff-Peff .
Ich hätte eigentlich auch eher vom Anheben der Fliege reden müssen  .Ging mir ja drum hervorzuheben, daß Äschen auch vergrämt werden können, nur eben nicht so dauerhaft wie z.B. ne Bafo. Es ging mir vor allem um den Saugeffekt der Trockenfliege bei nicht perfekt abgerolltem Vorfach, auch wenn der bei kleinen Fliegen schwächer ausfällt wie bei großen Fliegen.


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2020)

@Hanjupp-0815 bekanntlich hab ich ja auch schon die Ein oder Andere Äsche gefangen. Ich mag deine Theorie nicht in Frage stellen, sie stimmt auch partiell. Aber gerade dieser Plopp, KANN sich genauso anhören wie eine fressende Äsche und das macht die Anderen nur umso "wilder". Ich für meinen Teil habe selten schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem unsanften Abheben der Schnur gemacht. Aber du hast recht es gibt auch Äschen die empfindlich drauf reagieren, vermutlich wenn sie bereits zwei drei mal gehangen waren. 
Was dagegen fast immer zu einem vernageln des Mauls führt ist wenn die Äsche beim Biss nicht gehakt wird aber bereits ganz kurz an der Fliege hing, man also sie leicht in der Rute gemerkt hat. Die selber Äsche in der nächsten Zeit zu Haken wird meist richtig schwer.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Gott bewahre, du bist für mich ein Top Äschenkenner, versteh da bloss nix falsch .
Es kann schon am Angeldruck liegen, wenn sie bei uns etwas sensibler reagieren. Wir befischen halt auch grundverschiedene Gewässer. Bei uns ist es bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr flach. Da wird jede Störung an der Oberfläche registriert. Überwerfen mit der Flugschnur oder ein in Kringeln abgelegtes Vorfach wird bei 30 oder 50 cm Wassertiefe halt viel eher bemerkt als bei 1m Tiefe. Und viele Äschen die beim Einsaugen das satte Plopp produzieren, gibts leider auch nicht, das sind nämlich die ganz Dicken  . Und auch klar, wen eine die Rute schon gespürt hat, ist Feierabend.

Das Schöne beim Äschenfischen ist halt, 10 min Pause, eine rauchen oder was trinken, und schon steigen sie wieder. Man muss nicht halb soviele Stellen wie auf Bafos abklappern um ein paar Bisse zu bekommen, das spart Zeit und km. Jeder Äschenfischer wird irgendwann bemerken, das plötzlich die Fische hinter einem wieder steigen, obwohl man ein paar Minuten vorher beim durchwaten alles verscheucht hat. Ich habe es bei der Frühjahrsangelei auf Bafos im angeschwollenen Bach auch schon mehrfach erlebt, das mich die Äschen als Strömungsbrecher benutzt haben.  Wenn man ne Weile steht, fangen die sogar an im aufgewirbelten Sediment hinter einem, nach Nahrung zu suchen. Es ist schon einzigartig wie wenig Scheu die meistens zeigen.


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe es bei der Frühjahrsangelei auf Bafos im angeschwollenen Bach auch schon mehrfach erlebt, das mich die Äschen als Strömungsbrecher benutzt haben. Wenn man ne Weile steht, fangen die sogar an im aufgewirbelten Sediment hinter einem, nach Nahrung zu suchen. Es ist schon einzigartig wie wenig Scheu die meistens zeigen.


Richtig, lass mal ne pinke Nymphe hinter dir unter der Rutenspitze baumeln und telefonier dabei, Rauch eine, ratsche mit einem Kollegen oder mach sonst was. Nicht selten geht dabei die Rute krumm und es hängt nicht die schlechteste Äsche am Band.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2021)

Sers,
Viel Wasser im Bach und noch mehr Wind machten den Start in die Saison richtig schwer. Nach einiger Sucherei bekam ich dann doch endlich die ersten beiden Äschen des Jahres ans Band. Noch sehr schlank, aber immerhin ohne Egel. Das schwere Winterhochwasser hatte dann wohl auch eine gute Seite weil es sicher auch viel vom egelträchtigen Schlamm mit genommen hat.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2021)

Mega Farben Hanjupp-0815 , Petri


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Mai 2021)

Sauber 

Petri Heil


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Mai 2021)

Petri zu den Äschen  
Hatte dieses Jahr bisher 2 Stück, aber die gibt es bei uns auch nur auf einem 250m langen Stück im Ort und da fische ich wegen der Zuschauer nicht so oft.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2021)

Servus,
Während des Radelns konnte ich gestern abend einen ersten starken Maifliegenschlupf bemerken. Entsprechend ging es richtig rund an der Oberfläche, plopp hier, plopp da, ich konnt's kaum glauben wieviele Äschen da auf den ca. 50 m, die ich von einer kleinen Brücke einsehen konnte, zugange sein mussten. Um mein Angelzeug zuhause zu holen war es aber schon zu spät.

Deshalb bin ich heute nachmittag dann mal los getigert, hab mir ne Ecke ausgesucht wo ich wenigstens einigermaßen Platz zum Werfen habe (das große Manko hier, denn mit der Trockenen braucht man leider etwas Raum) und....nixn....nur ein paar tote Maifliegen auf dem Wasser, und so gut wie keine steigenden Fische .
In einem tiefen Gumpen, den ich sonst nur mit der Nymphe befische, konnte ich dann immerhin noch 2 gute Äschen und 2 kleine Döbel erwischen, alles auf den guten, alten Rehhaarbesen. Natürlich rappelvoll gefressen. Auf Maifliegen bzw. Eintagsfliegen gab es genau null Fische...
Einen Gumpen weiter oben im letzten Licht noch eine Bachforelle auf ne kleine Sedge, das wars. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben .
Schön war es trotzdem, und lehrreich dazu.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Juni 2021)

Petri zu den Äschen ! Schöne Fische und in tadellosem Zustand.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2021)

Tolle Äschen!
Petri Heil.

Äschen wurde ich gern mal "in echt" sehen. Die sind mein heimlicher Traumfisch.


----------



## Seele (2. Juni 2021)

Wunderschöne Tiere. Petri dir Hanjupp-0815 
Ich hab bei mir auch erst mal noch zwei drei Laichäschen entdeckt. Leider ist der anfänglich steigende Bestand von den Sägern zu Nichte gemacht worden. Den Rest haben dann die Reiher erledigt und Fische bis 45cm angepickt. Grausam, dass man da nicht mehr Möglichkeiten zur Regulierung bekommt. Aber Natur und Tierschutz hört einfach an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Juni 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Aber Natur und Tierschutz hört einfach an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


Dieser Satz ist soo richtig .
Eigentlich sollten Verband, Vereine und Genossenschaften sich diesen Satz zum Slogan machen.

Bei uns verhält sich das mit den Äschen ein bissel wie beim Steff-Peff . Innerorts halten sie sich ganz gut, sicher auch wegen des fehlenden Drucks durch Prädatoren. Es hängt aber auch damit zusammen, daß es an den Ortsrandlagen noch gute Laichplätze gibt und in den Orten die Bachforellen und Döbel wegen ihrer Scheu keine große Konkurrenz darstellen. Der Äschen größter Feind sind innerorts die halbzahmen Stockenten weil die sich viel vom Laich abholen.
Mit dem Fischen in der Stadt halte ich es wie der Steff-Peff , das ist gar nicht mein Ding.

Ausserhalb sieht das hier auch nicht mehr so rosig aus. Früher wurde hier regelmässig ausgeschnitten und es gab jährlich eine gemeinsame Aufräumaktion, bei der Stadt, Angler und weitere Menschen mit Interesse an der Natur, Müll, umgestürzte Bäume, Treibholz usw. entfernt haben. Seit der Teilbegradigung vor ca. 30 Jahren passiert gar nichts mehr weil der Wasserabfluss ja geregelt scheint. Das hatte eine extreme Verbuschung zur Folge. Deshalb ist der Bach ausserorts zum großen Teil komplett zugewachsen, für Äschen also ganz schlecht und umso besser für Döbel. Deshalb bleiben ausserhalb nur ein paar Gumpen, die sich hinter ein den scharfen Kurven bilden und auch die Tiefe haben, um den Reihern das Fischen etwas zu erschweren. Hab übrigens auch gestern wieder 2 Reiher aufgejagt, an beiden befischten Gumpen stand je einer.
Ein neues Problem scheinen nun langsam die Biber zu werden. Ich mag die ja eigentlich, auch weil ich die Hoffnung habe das die noch mehr aufräumen als sie es schon getan haben. Aber nachdem sie mit ihrer blöden Baumfällerei letztes Jahr schon einen sehr guten Platz unbefischbar gemacht haben, hat vor kurzem einer einen Riesenbaum in einen der Top 3 Gumpen gelegt. Und so weit geht die Liebe dann doch nicht .


----------



## Seele (2. Juni 2021)

Mir hat er auch einen quer in den Gumpen gelegt. Glückwunsch an die Fische, mich freuts...... Noch


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2021)

Wollt ihr eigentlich mal ne geile Unterwasseraufnahme einer Äsche sehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

Was für ne Frage.
Na klar!

Zeigen, zeigen, zeigen.....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juni 2021)

Los, zeigen, zeigen. zeigen...


----------



## Seele (9. Juni 2021)

Ihr zappelt fast zu wenig 
Muss erst nenn Mod fragen ob ich den Link einstellen darf...


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Juni 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ihr zappelt fast zu wenig
> Muss erst nenn Mod fragen ob ich den Link einstellen darf...


Bitte,Bitte ich wills auch sehen .


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2021)

Bitteschön, leider ist die Qualität etwas reduziert. Aber who cares, wer kommt sonst schon so lange so nah an eine kapitale Äsche ran.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juni 2021)

Heftige Strömung, die Gute muß ganz schön ackern. Danke fürs Einstellen


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Heftige Strömung, die Gute muß ganz schön ackern. Danke fürs Einstellen


Das täuscht etwas, die steht an einem sehr sehr klugen Platz. Zum Einem ist kurz oberhalb eine Außenkurve, sprich das Futter reichert sich an und zum Anderen steht sie an der Kante zu einem ausgespülten Loch. Die Hauptströmung gleitet also über sie hinweg. Perfekte Voraussetzungen um leckere Nympfen abzugreifen. 
Der Fisch hat knapp 50cm und steht prima im Futter. Trotz starkem Vogelfras sieht sie makellos auf dem Video aus. Eine echte Schönheit.


----------



## crisis (14. Juni 2021)

War letzte Woche auf meinem alljährlichen Trip ins Fränkische, um Bafos und Äschen mit der Fliege zu locken. Schönstes Wetter, bester Wasserstand und Sichtigkeit, vielen Fische auszumachen. Nur, beißen wollten die nicht so richtig. Eine Bafo habe ich bestimmt 20mal angeworfen, ist auch jedes Mal brav zur Fliege aufgestiegen, jedoch zuschnappen war nicht. Neben einige wenige Fischen gabs dann aber doch DAS Erlebnis, meine PB Äsche mit 45 cm. Den Stichling im Bild hat sie im Kescher ausgespuckt. Und beim wirklich allerletzten Wurf ging mir eine wirklich schöne Bafo dran, die aber so schlau war, sofort hinter eine kleine Landzunge zu schwimmen, wo sie fast mühelos den Haken loswurde. Aber, was solls, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht und die Seele durfte etwas baumeln bzw. sich mit anderen Dingen als den täglichen Zermürbnissen beschäftigen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Crisis,
Petri zu der herrlichen Äsche. Wahrlich kein alltäglicher Fang.
Gruß nach HG
Steff


----------



## crisis (18. Juni 2021)

Bei meinem Trip fiel mir auf, dass die Fische, im Gegensatz zu den Mustern in meiner Schachtel, hauptsächlich sehr große Fliegen nahmen. Auf meine größte Fliege gingen sie anfänglich auch gut. Dann hatte man sich aber satt-gesehen. Also, Bindezeug raus, das ich immer mitnehme, aber so gut wie nie nutze. Gott sei Dank waren ein paar größere Haken mit dabei. Ein paar schöne Fliegen im Büchlein rausgesucht, die Bindeanleitung ignoriert, aufgrund fehlenden Materials und Bindekünsten, und - schwupps - 4 mehr oder weniger üble 'Maifliegen' gebunden. Was soll ich sage, die 3 auf dem Bild rechts haben alle gefangen. Nur die traurige schwarz-weiße wollte niemand. Gibt es ein schöneres Gefühl, als einen schönen Fisch mit einer selbst - 'tschuldigung - gebundenen Fliege zu überlisten. Die zweiten von links ist, meiner Kenntnis nach, völlig Freestyle und ich nenne sie 'Pfeifenreiniger'. Hat beim ersten Wurf gleich zugeschlagen!


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Crisis .... alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
hab gestern eine neue Rute inkl. neuer Schnur angetestet. Gewöhnungsbedürftig von 2,40 m auf knapp 2 m runter zu gehen, auch die kurzkeulige Schnur trägt dazu bei. Hab mich an einem kleinen Pool versucht, den viele Angler gar nicht mehr kennen bzw. einfach übersehen weil das Ufergehölz dort extrem dicht ist.

Rechts ist ein Privatgrundstück, deshalb muss man entweder den Bach hochwaten, sich dann durch eine komplett quer über den Bach gewachsene Weide (ähnlich der im Hintergrund am Pooleinlauf) kämpfen.  Oder man geht über eine Pferdekoppel auf der linken Seite und windet sich dann durch den Elektrozaun + Uferbewuchs. In jedem Fall alles sehr tricky weil man ja nicht von den Fischen bemerkt werden möchte. Aber dafür bekommt man auch zu 100% seinen Biss wenn, ja wenn man die Nymphe in den Beginn der Strömung auf der rechten Seite bekommt. Die Wurzel rechts reicht noch ein paar cm in die Bachmitte, ein Hänger und die Stelle ist verbrannt... aber die Nymphe muss dort entlang driften, vermutlich ist es unterspült und deshalb steht da immer irgend ewas, oft auch was richtig Gutes.

Erster Wurf, Biss, mähh ein kleiner Döbel... naja Rute eingeweiht . Hoffen das "niemand" was gemerkt hat, nächster Wurf, Biss auf Höhe der Wurzel, bissel mehr Widerstand aber leider nur eine Durchschnittsäsche. Auf dem Foto sieht man unter dem Kescher noch einige Ahornzweige, die ich entfernen musste um die kurze Rute überhaupt einigermaßen anheben zu können. Man steht da förmlich mit "dem Rücken zur Wand" in einem Verhau von Weiden, Erlen, Ahorn und jeder Menge Treibholz. Und näher ran ist nicht, bis zum Fisch sind das etwa 5-6 m. Trotzdem ein geiler Platz, den ich mir jedes Jahr aufs Neue frei mache. Im ruhigen Zug oberhalb gab es noch eine ca. 30er Bafo und eine recht ordentliche Äsche die ich leider kurz vorm Kescher verloren hab. Aber alles gut, die neue Combi funzt und wird mir ein paar zugewachsenen Stellen weiter helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juni 2021)

Herrlicher Fisch und eine schöne Stelle.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Hanjupp,
Petri zu den Fängen !
Ich bin fast nur noch mit meiner 6,7 ft (2,04 m) unterwegs und hab einen riesigen Spaß damit 
Und wenn die Kombo passt, bekommt man auch weitere Würfe damit hin.

Viel Spaß noch damit

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

an kleineren Gewässern nehme ich eine mit 7 Fuß, also so etwa 213 cm, ja da passt das sehr gut. Da bekomme ich mit so etwas wie einem Rollwurf ähnlichen Wurf aber von 3 bis 8 Meter alles punktgenau hin und wenn auch mal ein weiterer Wurf nötig sei sollte, klapp das gut.
Obwohl ich von früher her (da gabs nichts kürzeres als 8 Fuß anfangs der 1960er) eigentlich lange keine kürzeren Ruten mochte (was der Bauer nicht kennt..., ) , sah ich irgendwann vor so 30 Jahren ein, dass die schon auch ihre Berechtigung haben.
An etwas an das ich mich aber nicht gewöhnen kann ist, dass es kaum mehr zweiteilige Ruten in den "normalen" Längen von 8 bis 9 Fuß gibt. Aber da habe ich mir noch ein paar zugelegt, bevor sie praktisch ausgestorben sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
hab lange rum gesucht, es gibt ja sogar einige bezahlbare 6 Fuß Ruten mittlerweile, aber so weit runter wollte ich dann doch nicht gehen. Ist ein asiatisches No Name Produkt, mittelschnell (mag ich am liebsten) ,das von einem deutschen Händler vertrieben wird. 6,6 Fuß und hat sogar ein Holzinlay am Rollenhalter und eine Ersatzspitze für knapp 100 Euro !
 Rolle hab ich mit einer sündhaft teuren Short Belly Schnur von Scientific Anglers bestückt. Das, erstmal ganz andere Gefühl hängt natürlich in erster Linie an der niedrigeren Schnur- und Rutenklasse. 3er Schnur und Rute ist dann schon ganz anders als 4/5er Rute und 5er Schnur. Mit der 30 Jahre alten, zweiteiligen Exori Rute konnte ich auch ohne jede Gnade, im Gestrüpp stehend und Zweige tuschierend mal einen Wurf einfach durchpeitschen. Das geht mit dem neuen Spielzeug natürlich nicht, ich muss deutlich sauberer werfen, dafür wiegt sie aber auch nicht mal die Hälfte ihrer Vorgängerin.
Den Ausschlag für den Kauf genau dieser Rute war, was Lajos1 andeutet. Die ist 3 teilig, ihre kleinere Schwester Klasse 2 wäre sogar 2 teilig, hat aber leider einen Schubrollenhalter, die mag ich aus schlechter Erfahrung nicht.


----------



## crisis (24. Juni 2021)

Schöne Äsche! Tja, manchmal ist halt Guerilla-Fischen angesagt. Hab mir dafür vor ein paar Jahren eine #3 7" von Greys zugelegt. Meistens nehm ich allerdings meine #3 8", weil ich kaum zum werfen komme und zum 'hinlegen' die längere praktischer ist. Klassisch werfen kann man mitten im Gestrüpp eh kaum. Den so erkämpften Fisch schätzt man dafür um so mehr.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. August 2021)

Hiho,
eigentlich wusste ich ja das es regnen sollte, konnte mir einen kleinen Gang an den Bach aber nicht verkneifen. Tja, nach einer guten Stunde musste ich abbrechen, übelste Böen und prasselnder Regen haben mich nachhause gejagt. Bis dahin gab es nur 2 mal Kinderstube, aber immerhin gibts nun wieder Wasser für den Bach.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. September 2021)

Servus,
kurzes Update: Bissfrequenz war heute ok, aber die Großen verstecken sich nach wie vor. Eine kleine auf die Ruderwanze, der Rest auf diese supereinfachen Nymphen mit der Rippung aus Fluofaden. Ich mag eigentlich keinen Köderhype, aber es scheint was dran zu sein, daß Äschen auf die Fluorippung stehen. Ich habe tatsächlich nur Äschen drauf gefangen, keine Bafo, keinen Döbel...das ist eigentlich kaum möglich hier, mal weiter verfolgen ob das ein Zufall war.


----------



## Seele (14. September 2021)

Petri Hanjupp-0815 
Äschen stehen total auf Fluo, da hast du recht. Auf Fluo-Pink hab ich wahre Prachtexemplare gefangen. 
Ich hoffe das Wasser bleibt einigermaßen so für die nächsten Tage. Dann werde ich vielleicht auch bald eine Äsche posten können - sofern mir die Säger gnädig waren und noch was drin gelassen haben


----------



## Seele (15. September 2021)

Gesagt - getan....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. September 2021)

Hiho,
ganz was anderes vor gehabt, aber da mir die Zeit davon gelaufen war, bin ich gegen 18 Uhr einfach in die Watstiefel gehüpft und die 2 min rüber zum Bach getippelt. Mitten im Ort fischen ist nun gar nicht meine Sache, aber das lief besser als gedacht. 5 Stk waren es am Ende, 2 recht ordentliche mit ca. 37- 38 cm dabei, man merkt die herbstlicheren Nächte jetzt doch langsam.
Die "Fluo-nymphe" wird mir langsam unheimlich, es gab wieder ausschließlich Äschen...Ebenfalls interressant, nur eine hinter einer Solschwelle im tieferen Wasser, die andern zwischen den Solschwellen im schnellfließenden, weniger als 60 cm tiefen Wasser. Trotz vieler Pflanzen und Zweige fast keine Hänger, ich denke wegen der Curved Hooks und weil die Nymphe von unten per Schlaufenknoten befestigt wird. Perfekte anderthalb Stunden nach wochenlanger Durststrecke .


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2021)

Hi Hanjupp,
schöne, makellose Äschen


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. September 2021)

War heute mit nem Kumpel in Thüringen zum Flifi. In dem Bach, den ich seit ca. 8 Jahren immer wieder mal besuche, war immer die Bafo der unangefochtene Leitfisch. Heute war es komplett anders. Ich hatte nur ein paar Bafos, aber Unmengen Äschen von 6 - ca. 40 cm. Wahnsinn ! 
Habe dann mit dem Vorstand des Vereins telefoniert und er sagte, dass es kein Besatz mehr ist, sondern mittlerweile natürliches Aufkommen ... Klasse !!! 
Das auf dem Bild war meine Größte, aber mein Kumpel hatte eine mit ca. 45 und auch zwei 40er Bafos.
Cheers Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2021)

Übermorgen bin ich in Slowenien, da gehts auch wieder auf Äschen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. September 2021)

Hi Lajos,
dann schon mal Petri für SLO.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. September 2021)

Nice Steff-Peff .
Habs ja neulich schon angedeutet, es braucht nur ein paar kalte Nächte, dann werden sie munter.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. September 2021)

Hi Hanjupp,
Danke 

Ich habe die These, die Forellen ziehen bereits wegen der Temperaturen Richtung Laichgründe und die Äschen bleiben noch ein paar Monate da.
Meine besten Äschenfänge hatte ich immer im Sommer. Prinzipiell wollen es die Äschen ja auch wärmer wie Forellen --> Äschenregion.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Lajos,
> dann schon mal Petri für SLO.
> Gruß
> Steff


Hallo,

Danke, wird schon gut werden, kenne mich da ganz gut aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Hanjupp,
> Danke
> 
> Ich habe die These, die Forellen ziehen bereits wegen der Temperaturen Richtung Laichgründe und die Äschen bleiben noch ein paar Monate da.
> ...


Steile These, aber mag was dran sein. 
Bei uns fängt man ganz klar im Mai bis max. Mitte Juni die meisten, aber nicht unbedingt die größten. Im Hochsommer ist es dagegen richtig knifflig überhaupt noch welche zu fangen. Im September/Oktober wirds mMn nochmal gut weil die Nahrung knapper wird (weniger Sonneneinstrahlung -->weniger Plankton--> weniger zum Futtern für Larven etc. und damit auch weniger für die Äschen).
Auch nur ne These und letztlich egal, Hauptsache sie beißen nochmal solange man raus kann.


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie beißen nochmal solange man raus kann


Zu den Zeiten als es bei uns im Gewässer noch Äschen gab, hatte ich im Nov/Dez immer ne Fliegenrute im Auto, wenn es zum Hechtblinkern ging.
Da gab es manchmal für ein-zwei Stunden wirklich gute Steigphasen und wenn man die richtige , meist ziemlich kleine Trockenfliege dabei hatte, konnte man diesen Tagen mehr Äschen fangen, als der ganze Verein einige Jahre später in der ganzen Saison zusammen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2021)

Ein schöner, kompakter Milchner, hat mir einen durchwachsenen Nachmittag gerettet.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. September 2021)

Schöner Fisch !


----------



## Seele (22. September 2021)

Richtig geil, Petri


----------



## Forelle74 (22. September 2021)

Ja,echt toller Fisch  .
Petri


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. September 2021)

Petri!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. September 2021)

Petri Dank !


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2021)

Hallo,

ausbaldowert habe ich heute schon einige (nebst einer großen Forelle 65-70) Morgen kommt der erste Angriff .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2021)

Hi Lajos,
dann mal Petri für dein Vorhaben !


----------



## Colophonius (23. September 2021)

Petri!
Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen, eine Äsche lebend zu sehen und zudem eine rot-grün-Schwäche, daher verzeiht mir die etwas platte Frage: Sind die Flossensäume wirklich so schön rot oder liegt das an der Belichtung/FIlter? Auf jeden Fall ein wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen, eine Äsche lebend zu sehen und zudem eine rot-grün-Schwäche, daher verzeiht mir die etwas platte Frage: Sind die Flossensäume wirklich so schön rot oder liegt das an der Belichtung/FIlter? Auf jeden Fall ein wunderschöner Fisch!


Hallo,

Die Färbung kann auch je nach Gewässer variieren. Wo ich gerde bin, Savinja/Slowenien, haben sie ein rötliches unterlegtes Muster bzw. größeren Fleck an der Seite im hinteren Bauchbereich, nähe Afterflosse. Vermutlich eine endemische Besonderheit?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (24. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Vermutlich eine endemische Besonderheit?


Fang mal ne richtig Große, dann sehen wir das besser und können das beurteilen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. September 2021)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Vergnügen, eine Äsche lebend zu sehen und zudem eine rot-grün-Schwäche, daher verzeiht mir die etwas platte Frage: Sind die Flossensäume wirklich so schön rot oder liegt das an der Belichtung/FIlter? Auf jeden Fall ein wunderschöner Fisch!


Moin Colo,
Ich fotografiere nur Automodus mit einer alten Compaktkamera, so schnell wie möglich und fast immer ohne anfassen, da is nix mit Beleuchtung, Filter etc.  
Bevor ich was hochlade Autokorrektur weil unter den Bäumen fast immer der Blitz anspringt, das wars schon.

 Die kräftige Färbung hat der Fisch in erster Linie weils ein Milchner ist. Schau dir zum Vergleich mal Steff-Peff 's Fisch im Post #278 an, für mich ebenfalls ein Milchner, der ist noch etwas kräftiger, farblich aber fast identisch. Die beiden aus Post #276 sind Rogner und deutlich weniger intensiv gefärbt. Äschen leben zwar in Gruppen, trotzdem konkurrieren die Milchner untereinander. Ein bischen Angeberei über die Optik gehört deshalb eben auch dazu. Nicht geschlechtsreife Milchner sind deutlich unauffälliger gefärbt.
Dazu kommen die Unterschiede der regionalen Stämme. Fische aus den Alpenflüssen mit dem hellen Kiesgrund sind logischerweise heller, als die aus einem norddeutschen Tieflandfluß.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2021)

Hi,
war gestern an ner Gastkartenstrecke, die ich seit Jahren nicht mehr befischt habe. Bis vor ca. 7 Jahren hatten die ein gutes Äschenprogramm, das ich immer aktiv unterstützt habe (Laichäschen fangen etc.). Dann hatte der Vorstand gewechselt und alles ging wort-wörtlich den Bach runter. Nun ist der alte Vorstand seit ein paar Jahren reaktiviert und es geht wieder aufwärts. Es wurde nun 4 Jahre in Folge mit 1-jährigen von eigenen Laichäschen besetzt und der Bastand entwickelt sich hervorragend. Hatte gestern ca. 50 (!) Äschen von 6 - 40 cm  und das, obwohl ich ab Mittag nur trocken gefischt habe.
Leider hat die Bafo-Population stark nachgelassen und sie haben wiederholt nen Fischotter gesichtet. Neben den Äschen und Bafos hatte ich auch einige Haseln, Rotaugen und Döbel (bis 35 cm). War also ein kurzweiliger, absoluter Spitzentag.


----------



## Seele (26. September 2021)

Meeega, Petri Heil


----------



## fishhawk (26. September 2021)

Hallo,


Steff-Peff schrieb:


> war gestern an ner Gastkartenstrecke,





Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hatte gestern ca. 50 (!) Äschen von 6 - 40 cm


Na dann Petri.

Das würde man mittlerweile sonst eher nur noch in nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Privatgewässern erwarten.

Da scheinen die Rahmenbedingungen zu passen und der Vorstand bei Bewirtschaftung und Kartenvergabe ein gutes Händchen zu haben.

Ich wünsche ihm weiterhin viel Erfolg.

War der Schwanz eigentlich schon vorher so ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. September 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> War der Schwanz eigentlich schon vorher so ?


Das mit dem Schwanz ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich das Bild angeschaut habe. Von daher weiß ich es nicht. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die dicken Ghostnets schneidend wirken.


----------



## fishhawk (26. September 2021)

Hallo,

hat mich halt interessiert, weil ich seit einiger Zeit auch so ein Netz habe.

War allerdings noch nie ein Fisch drin, deshalb kann ich da keine Erfahrungswerte beisteuern.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat mich halt interessiert, weil ich seit einiger Zeit auch so ein Netz habe.
> 
> War allerdings noch nie ein Fisch drin, deshalb kann ich da keine Erfahrungswerte beisteuern.


Gut so, für den Erfahrungsaustausch sind Foren ja m.M.n. auch da


----------



## Seele (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe selten überhaupt noch einen Kescher dabei, dafür immer Watstiefel. Auch wenn ich mir so den Platz erst Mal kaputt mache, denke ich die Handlandung ist das Schonendste. Habe aber auch länger schon überlegt so ein "Netz" zuzulegen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Ich habe selten überhaupt noch einen Kescher dabei


Bei uns herrscht Mitführpflicht für Kescher etc. ., deshalb hab ich immer einen dabei.

Daraus leite ich aber keine Nutzungspflicht ab.  Hab ihn auch schon lange nicht mehr benutzt.

Ich wähle meine Angelplätze so, dass ich ggf. Fische ohne Probleme im Wasser abhaken könnte.



Seele schrieb:


> denke ich die Handlandung ist das Schonendste.


Dürfte in vielen Situationen so sein, wenn sie richtig ausgeführt wird.  Ich denke aber auch ein Kescher kann sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, wenn die Umstände es erfordern.

Wer genügend Erfahrung hat, kann das wahrscheinlich ganz gut beurteilen.


----------



## Seele (3. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei uns herrscht Mitführpflicht für Kescher etc. ., deshalb hab ich immer einen dabei.
> 
> ...


Genau so sehe ich es auch


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Oktober 2021)

Servus,
Also eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts zur Äsche mit der gespaltenen Schwanzflosse sagen,nu fühl ich mich aber dazu genötigt .
Nie und nimmer passiert sowas durch ein Keschernetz !

Steff-Peff  hat erwähnt, das es dort auch Otter geben soll, es liegt also schon mehr oder weniger auf der Hand wer es war.
Wir haben zwar keine Otter, aber jede Menge Reiher. Dementsprechend ist es hier sehr oft die Rückenflosse, die was abkriegt wenn die Augen des Reihers wieder mal größer waren, als sein Schnabel kräftig. Je nach Ort haben hier bis zu einem Drittel der Fische eine gespaltene Rückenflosse.

Seele  Handlandung bei Äschen ist sch....Weisst doch selber, daß die nie Ruhe geben, deshalb fasst man sie schnell mal zu hart an. 
Ich fahre gut mit nem engmaschigen, tieferen Keschernetz. Die stecken den Kopf immer in die dunkelste Ecke weil sie sich in ihrer Panik verstecken wollen. Nach nem kurzen Augenblick fahren sie runter, dann löst man den Haken weil das der zweite große Stressfaktor für den Fisch ist, und dann hat man einen relativ ruhigen Fisch.


----------



## Seele (3. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Also eigentlich wollte ich gar nichts zur Äsche mit der gespaltenen Schwanzflosse sagen,nu fühl ich mich aber dazu genötigt .
> Nie und nimmer passiert sowas durch ein Keschernetz !
> 
> ...


Ich zieh die meist auf ein überspültes Gras oder Krautfeld, dann geht das ganz gut. Habe immer das Gefühl, dass wenn die sich im Netz austoben der Schaden größer ist. 

Zur Flosse: das kann doch auch Mal beim Hochwasser passieren. Das Schuppenkleid ist ja intakt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Oktober 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich zieh die meist auf ein überspültes Gras oder Krautfeld, dann geht das ganz gut. Habe immer das Gefühl, dass wenn die sich im Netz austoben der Schaden größer ist.


Ok, wohl dem, der solche Möglichkeiten hat . Bei uns gibt es keine Wasserpflanzen und am Ufer liegen überall Steine und Holz.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die fleißigen Poster hier genug Erfahrung haben, um je nach Situation die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2021)

Das heißt nicht, dass die Eigene immer die Richtige ist. Man lernt NIE aus. 
Andal, Gott hat ihn seelig, hat immer gesagt mit einem extrem langschenkligen Haken kannst du problemlos im Forellengewässer mit Wurm Angeln. Ich war da immer skeptisch, aber irgendwann probiere ich das aus. Vielleicht funktioniert es, aber denken werde ich dabei ganz sicher an ihn, an den alten Grandler.


----------



## crisis (5. Oktober 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ok, wohl dem, der solche Möglichkeiten hat . Bei uns gibt es keine Wasserpflanzen und am Ufer liegen überall Steine und Holz.


Gibt ja immer wieder welche, vor allem die Größeren, die sich im Drill völlig verausgaben und einem nicht die Chance geben, den Drill zügig zu beenden. Ich persönlich stimme Hanjupp zu, dass eine vorsichtige Kescherlandung schneller geht. Und dann habe ich auch mehr Kontrolle über den Fisch, wenn ich ihn release und eventuell noch ein bisschen in der Strömung halten will, bis er wieder sauber atmet. Setzt natürlich einen guten und schonenden Kescher voraus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Oktober 2021)

Servus,
Ich meinte genau dieses Verhalten crisis . Äschen sind ja sonst in jeder Hinsicht moderate, angenehme Fische für uns Angler. Aber ihr "Kämpferherz" ist riesig, sobald wieder etwas Sauerstoff im Blut ist, geht der Kampf von Neuem los. Und das permanente Winden in der Hand macht es echt schwer den Fisch zu kontrollieren, da greift man schnell zu fest zu.
Seele 's Situation mit den Krautfeldern ist natürlich Luxus, den hat aber nicht jeder. Wenn der Fisch da drauf "gestrandet" ist und man den Kopf oben hält damit kein Wasser durch die Kiemen strömt, lässt sich alles weitere sicher auch gut handeln. Ich denke mal wir sind uns einig, das ein Fisch der meist zurück geht, möglichst nicht das Wasser verlassen sollte. A bedeutet das unnötigen Stress und B kann erst dann das eigene Körpergewicht Auswirkungen haben.

Verletzungen der Schuppen oder der Schleimschicht passieren mit heute üblichen Keschernetzen doch sowieso nicht mehr. Und selbst wenn, die Keimbelastung in kühlen, halbwegs sauberen Salmonidengewässern ist nicht vergleichbar mit den Industrieflüssen der Ballungsgebiete.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir sind uns einig, das ein Fisch der meist zurück geht, möglichst nicht das Wasser verlassen sollte


Da wirst Du wohl keinen Widerspruch finden.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Und das permanente Winden in der Hand


Das hat auch nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich unter " schonender Handlandung" verstehe.  Seele vermutlich auch nicht.

Ich glaube aber nach wie vor, dass  erfahrene Angler meist ganz gut einschätzen können, wie sie in welcher Situation verfahren können.
Pauschalrezepte wird es da eher nicht geben.

Ich mache mir z.B. schon so meine Gedanken bevor ich einen Platz befische oder  ggf.  eben auch nicht.


----------



## crisis (12. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Ich glaube aber nach wie vor, dass  erfahrene Angler meist ganz gut einschätzen können, wie sie in welcher Situation verfahren können.
> Pauschalrezepte wird es da eher nicht geben.
> ...


Viel interessanter ist doch dem unerfahrenen Angler Hinweise zu geben wie er sich am besten verhalten soll.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> dem unerfahrenen Angler Hinweise zu geben wie er sich am besten verhalten soll


Ich geb Anglern eigentlich keine Verhaltenshinweise, soweit es nicht um feste Bestimmungen geht.

Wenn ich gefragt werde, sage ich vielleicht wie ich persönlich das in der jeweiligen Situation  machen würde, aber ohne daraus richtig oder falsch ableiten zu wollen.

Die eine, umfassende Wahrheit gibt es m.E. beim Angeln höchst selten.


----------



## Skott (22. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

letzten Samstag (16.10.21) war ich zum letzten und dritten Mal in diesem Jahr an meinem Hausfluss, der Wupper im Bergischen Land mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.
Wasserstand war ca. 1/3 über normal und dementsprechend war der Strömungsdruck.
Die Hochwasser seit Juli hatten einiges an Wohlstandsmüll in die Uferbepflanzung gespült, die Strukturen der Ränder und der vorgenommenen Renaturierung hatten sich zum Teil verändert. Der Bewuchs hatte aber auch stark zugenommen, so dass einige Spots von früher nur noch mit Einsatz eines Freischneiders oder einer Kettensäge zu erreichen waren.
Spots, die früher Fisch brachten, also die "bekannten" Unterstände, ließen mich schneidern und in einer langen Rausche mit ca. 30cm Wassertiefe hatte ich in der letzten Phase der "Death Drift" einen Biss und konnte nach kurzem Drill über die Hand eine wunderschön gezeichnete handlange Äsche landen.
Ich habe diese, da sie bei uns ganzjährig geschützt sind, nicht berührt, sondern im Wasser durch Ausfädeln des BarblessHook gelöst, schwimmen lassen und auf ein
Foto verzichtet.









In der Rausche hinten fing ich die Äsche...
Etwas später sah ich noch einen Flusskrebs:




Zu guter letzt habe ich mir noch meine Watstiefel von Le Chameau beim herabklettern an einer Böschung zerschossen.
Ich bin mit der linken Innenseite des Stiefels im unteren Fußbereich vermutlich in eine Glasscherbe oder ein Stück Metall getreten.
Es gab einen kurzen stechenden Schmerz im Fuß, aber wie sich später heraus stellte, keine sichtbare Verletzung, trotzdem aber sehr schnell einen Wassereinbruch im Stiefel. Die Beschädigung ist eigentlich relativ klein, ein  Winkel von ca. 4 x 5mm.
Hat jemand von euch Ahnung ob und wie man so etwas reparieren kann?
Die Stiefel hatte ich gebraucht (einmal getragen, weil sie dem Vorbesitzer als Geschenk der Frau zu klein waren) und selber erst zum 3. Mal angehabt...


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Skott schrieb:


> sondern im Wasser durch Ausfädeln des BarblessHook gelöst,


Gut so, man muss ja Fische nicht unbedingt "landen".



Skott schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung ob und wie man so etwas reparieren kann?


Mit einer flexiblen Klebemasse?

Stormsure oder Sikalflex291 könnten da einen Versuch wert sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Ahnung ob und wie man so etwas reparieren kann?



Nee aber ich würde es wohl mit einem Flicken für Fahraddschläuche versuchen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Flicken für Fahraddschläuche


Bei Naturkautschuk dürfte das vermutlich funktionieren.


----------



## Seele (22. Oktober 2021)

Mach so nenn stöpsel wie beim Reifen rein.


----------



## crisis (25. Oktober 2021)

Hab früher meine Gummi-Watstiefel immer mit Fahrradflicken wieder abgedichtet. Sah nicht schön aus hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## Skott (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die bisherigen Raparaturtips...!


----------



## Skott (25. Oktober 2021)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2021)

Hallo Leute,
ich war in der letzten Zeit auch wieder auf unserer Fahnenträger los. Was auffällig ist, keine größeren Fische (max 30 cm), dafür sehr viele kleine Fische um die 10-15 cm (Besatz??).
Mein Ziel eine 40+ Äsche wird wohl wieder nichts ;/
















Grüße Claw


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. November 2021)

Tigersclaw schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich war in der letzten Zeit auch wieder auf unserer Fahnenträger los. Was auffällig ist, keine größeren Fische (max 30 cm), dafür sehr viele kleine Fische um die 10-15 cm (Besatz??).
> Mein Ziel eine 40+ Äsche wird wohl wieder nichts ;/
> 
> ...


Petri,
wunderschöne Fische !
Cheers
Steff


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


Tigersclaw schrieb:


> ich war in der letzten Zeit auch wieder auf unserer Fahnenträger los.


Petri

Die Äschen wirken auf den Fotos sehr schlank oder täuscht das?


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2021)

Hallo,
 bei uns sind die irgendwie alle so.... hochrückigen Expemplare habe ich bisher keine gefangen


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,

trotzdem schöne Fische.

Hat halt manches Gewässer auch seine Eigenheiten.


----------



## Seele (8. November 2021)

Petri Tigersclaw 
Das lässt doch auf mehr hoffen für die nächsten Jahre. Oder ihr habt eine sehr starke Entnahme, das wäre schade. 
Dran bleiben, da sind sicher auch vereinzelt ein paar größere Laicher dabei. 

Eigentlich ist die Äsche eine Plage, denn sie vermehrt sich äußerst gut und vergrämt auch andere Fische in ihrem Revier. Die Plage entsteht aber nur wenn die Bedingungen passen und die Prädatoren, speziell die fliegenden und der Otter, nicht zu zahlreich sind.


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2021)

Die etwas größere ist vom letzten Jahr






auch sehr schlank

@Entnahme: der Angeldruck bei uns ist schon sehr hoch und ich denke, das leider die ein oder andere Äsche mitgenommen wird. Die Hauptgefahr sind eher die heissen Sommer. Da es meist kleine Gewässer sind, leiden die besonders an bei Hitze und Wasserknappheit. Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob, es ausreichend Laichhabitate gibt. Die kleine Äschen könnten auch allesammt Besatz sein (gibt einige Äschenprojekte hier).


----------



## Seele (8. November 2021)

Hat es dort einigermaßen lockeren Kies? Sprich kann der mit dem Fuß bewegt werden?


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Äsche eine Plage, denn sie vermehrt sich äußerst gut und vergrämt auch andere Fische in ihrem Revier.


Wenn sie in einem Gewässer natürlich vorkommt, würde ich das weniger als Plage, sondern als "survival of the fittest" bezeichnen.

Wer den natürlichen Lebensraum am besten nutzt, setzt sich halt durch.

Wenn der Mensch dazwischen pfuscht, gilt diese Regel dann  nicht mehr uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Seele (9. November 2021)

Das mit der Plage war im positiven Sinne gemeint. Gibt heute auch nahezu kein Gewässer mehr wo das so sein wird. Aber soll heißen, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, dann vermehren die sich wie die Karnickel.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Das mit der Plage war im positiven Sinne gemeint. Gibt heute auch nahezu kein Gewässer mehr wo das so sein wird. Aber soll heißen, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen, dann vermehren die sich wie die Karnickel.


Hallo

stimmt und die war früher auch in Forellenstrecken gar nicht so gerne gesehen und wurde zumindest teilweise noch in den 1960/1970ern als "Fischunkraut" bezeichnet (speziell in Österreich und Oberbayern), Auch waren sie so um 1980 herum auch in England nicht so beliebt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Auch waren sie so um 1980 herum auch in England nicht so beliebt.


Scheint sich geändert zu haben.

Meines Wissens dürfen  mittlerweile englandweit pro Angler nur noch zwei Äschen zwischen 30-38cm entnommen werden.

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer waren die Fahnenträgerinnen bis Mitte der 90er auch extrem zahlreich.  Dichtere Bestände hab ich eigentlich nur in Sibirien erlebt.  Jetzt gibt es dort praktisch keine Äschenpopulation mehr.

Ich finde es aber schön zu sehen, dass es andernorts nicht ganz so übel um die Äschen bestellt ist.


----------



## Seele (9. November 2021)

Es steht eigentlich überall ziemlich übel um die Äsche. Ein Schwarm Kormoran oder Gänsesäger und schon leiden die enorm.

Ich war heute auch kurz mit der Fliege draußen. Ich glaube so viel Laub hatte ich noch nie beim Angeln. Wahnsinn. Ausgerechnet kurz vor den Füßen als ich die Rute genau so hoch gehalten hatte, dass ich keinen Anhieb mehr setzen konnte, bekomme natürlich einen Biss von einer großen alten Äsche..... Schwimmt die doch tatsächlich vom Gumpengrund bis vor die Füße dem Bachflohkrebs nach, sowas hatte ich auch selten. Egal, war eigentlich auf Aiteln aus, deshalb war ich ihr überhaupt nicht böse.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Scheint sich geändert zu haben.
> 
> Meines Wissens dürfen  mittlerweile englandweit pro Angler nur noch zwei Äschen zwischen 30-38cm entnommen werden.


Hallo,

ich fischte da mal (1980) an einem Gewässer, da waren auf den letzten ca. 2 Kilometern des Reviers vermehrt Äschen anzutreffen, ich war der Einzige, der da fischte, die Gentleman gingen da kaum bis gar nicht rein, da wenn diese eine Fisch mal mitnahmen, sollte es schon eine Bachforelle sein - Äschen galten da als minderwertig.
Entsprechend gut war da der Äschenbestand, auch an Größen so um die 45 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (10. November 2021)

Frank Sawyer hat in den 1920er Jahren die Pheasant Tail erfunden, um das 'Ungeziefer' Äsche zu dezimieren. Die Engländer haben wohl schon länger einen Groll gegen sie.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Frank Sawyer hat in den 1920er Jahren die Pheasant Tail erfunden, um das 'Ungeziefer' Äsche zu dezimieren. Die Engländer haben wohl schon länger einen Groll gegen sie.


Hallo, 

war, zumindest vor 40 Jahren, noch spürbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> war, zumindest vor 40 Jahren, noch spürbar.


Haben aber nicht alle Engländer so gedacht.

Die "grayling society" wurde 1977 gegründet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Mai 2022)

Servus,
Es ist ein zähes Geschäft in diesem Jahr . Heute gab es die ersten brauchbaren Fische und es gab gleich ein Wiedersehen mit einer "alten Bekannten". Ich bin mir sehr sicher diesen Fisch vor 3 Jahren schon 2 mal (innerhalb eines Jahres) gefangen zu haben. Derselbe Platz, wegen des erhöhten Wasserstands nur 1m nach rechts Richtung Kehrwasser versetzt und die bis zur Hälfte nach unten gespaltene Rückenflosse machen mich da sehr sicher.

Auch fühle ich mich in meiner Ansicht bestätigt, daß die Natur bei uns deutlich hinten dran ist. Die Laichmacken am Schwanz sind sonst zu dieser Jahreszeit schon ziemlich verheilt, wahrscheinlich haben sie sehr spät gelaicht. Scheint kaum gewachsen zu sein, obwohl sie nun min. 6, eher 7 oder 8 Jahre alt sein muss, fehlen da noch ein paar cm zum Schonmaß von 40 cm. Fotos sind nicht gut weil ich wegen des klapprigen Gesamtzustandes schnell gemacht habe. Auf jeden Fall einer der aufschlussreichsten Fänge meiner "Anglerkarriere.


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2022)

Sieht ganz schön mitgenommen aus. Petri


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Mai 2022)

Hoffen wir, dass sie nun schnell wieder richtig zulegt. Das Insektenaufkommen nimmt aktuell massiv zu, sollte also klappen.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass sie nun schnell wieder richtig zulegt. Das Insektenaufkommen nimmt aktuell massiv zu, sollte also klappen.


Meiner Meinung nach werden es sogar allgemein mehr Insekten. Wir sind gestern Fahrrad gefahren und da waren wirklich sehr viele Insekten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach werden es sogar allgemein mehr Insekten. Wir sind gestern Fahrrad gefahren und da waren wirklich sehr viele Insekten.


Moin,
kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen. Mag einem beim radeln so vorkommen weil die Hummeln und dieser ganze Landinsektenkram jetzt sehr aktiv ist, aber die wassergebundenen sind bei uns noch rar. Eine Eintagsfliege hat sich auf kurz auf meinem Rucksack gesonnt, war mir sogar ein Foto wert. Aufm Rückweg gab es in einem Zug mit sumpfigem Ufer auch ein paar Schwärmchen, aber insgesamt sah es auch gestern noch mau aus.
Die meisten Bisse bekam ich übrigens auf ne 18er Adams Midge, auch die Äsche ging da drauf. Auf den Bäumen sind viele Ameisen, deshalb hab auch die lange probiert, brachten aber nur kleine Bachforellen.

Foto zum vergleichen habe ich leider keines mehr gefunden, meine Ordner auf dem PC gehen bis 2014 zurück, aber den 2019er scheine ich doch gelöscht zu haben.
Egal, ich bin mir zu 98% sicher, das es der Fisch von damals ist weil eben die Fahne nicht bis ganz runter gespalten war wie es bei diesen Reiherverletzungen sonst fast immer der Fall ist. Die Standorttreue ist schon ein Hammer, der Gumpen gab in den letzten beiden Jahren nur noch Forellen oder Döbel her, die Äschen schienen völlig verschwunden zu sein.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen. Mag einem beim radeln so vorkommen weil die Hummeln und dieser ganze Landinsektenkram jetzt sehr aktiv ist, aber die wassergebundenen sind bei uns noch rar


Bei mir besteht der Großteil der Nahrung sowieso aus Bachflohkrebsen weil davon einfach ein Überangebot vorhanden ist. Der ganze Grund ist voll damit. Ich finde, zumindest eben bei mir am Bach, haben die Insekten, Schmetterlinge, leider auch Bremsen usw. die letzten Jahre zugenommen. Natürlich nur subjektiv weil nicht genauer gemessen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Mai 2022)

Deswegen sind deine Fische auch immer so fett . Bachflohkrebse gibts hier gar nicht weils kaum Pflanzen gibt. Im Frühjahr Eintagsfliegen, im Sommer Köcherfliegen, je nach Jahreszeit ein paar Landinsekten, mehr ist nicht. Wer hier groß und stark werden möchte, muß sich sehr früh auf Kleinfische umstellen. Zwischen Mittelgebirgsbach und Niederungsbach liegen halt Welten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> *Bei mir* besteht der Großteil der Nahrung sowieso aus Bachflohkrebsen...........



Und wie schmecken se?


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Deswegen sind deine Fische auch immer so fett


Vorsicht wenn da Damen dabei sind



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wie schmecken se?


Fantastisch, Protein pur.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Mai 2022)

Servus,
Gestern wurds nix weil wieder ne trübe Suppe kam, deshalb bin ich dann heute mal neue Köder testen gegangen. Ein paar Fehlbisse, an einem Kolk hake ich dann endlich den ersten Fisch und staune . Eine richtig schöne Äsche, dicke über den 40, damit ist der Tag schon ein schöner...
Fisch zurück gesetzt, nächster Wurf diesselbe Stelle, wieder Biss und wieder ne richtig Schöne. Foto, und baba, cool wars. 2 so nette hintereinander hatte ich noch nie.
War dann eigentlich auch satt, die Fische begannen zu steigen, hab mit der Trockenen aber nur noch kleine Bachforellenspritzer gefangen.

Zuhause was futtern, dann Fotos sichten und nun werden alle sagen, der ver schei..ert uns weil ich ja neulich von einem fast sicheren Wiederfang berichtet habe...
Aber ich glaube fast, das es sich auch hier um ein und denselben Fisch handelt . Die Fotos sind wegen der Dunkelheit unter den Bäumen zu schlecht um das 100%ig zu sagen, aber die schwarzen Punkte zwischen Kiemendeckel und Bauchflosse sind schon sehr ähnlich angeordnet. Ich nehme es niemandem übel wenn er das nicht glaubt, würde es ja selbst nicht glauben wenn man mir sowas erzählen würde . 
Ich fands klasse und auch nicht ungewöhnlich direkt mit dem nächsten Wurf wieder eine Äsche zu fangen, aber nachdem ich die Fotos nun x Mal verglichen habe muß ich wirklich vom selben Fisch ausgehen, unglaublich.

P.S. Ich nehme keine Drogen, trinke keinen Alkohol und will auch niemanden vergackeiern, hab ich gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Mai 2022)

Ist für mich ziemlich eindeutig derselbe Fisch. Petri zur prächtigen Doppeläsche!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2022)

Hab noch eins vom ersten Release, auch hier sieht man den größeren (Dreifach-) Punkt, Höhe kurz vor der Bauchflosse, etwa die fünfte Schuppenreihe von unten. Hab vorher noch leicht gezweifelt weil der auf den beiden andern Pics noch leicht unterschiedlich plaziert scheint und auch die Afterflosse nicht genau gleich ist, aber das macht es nun eindeutig. Könnte mich immer noch bepi...n so nen Fisch innerhalb 2 min 2 mal zu fangen 
Wurde aufm Heimweg von ein paar Jugendlichen gefragt ob ich denn was gefangen hätte. "Jo, nicht besonders viel aber 2 richtig schöne" war meine Antwort weil man unterwegs nicht im Traum drauf kommen würde, das sowas möglich wäre. Nun kapiere ich auch warum sich die "zweite Äsche" im Gegensatz zur ersten so überhaupt nicht gewehrt hat. Die war noch platt vom ersten Drill und dachte nur, och nee nicht schon wieder


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2022)

Das ist schon richtig strange. Das schaffst du nicht nochmal. Petri


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig strange. Das schaffst du nicht nochmal. Petri


Danke ! 
Ja wer weiss...zumindest werd ich in Zukunft offener für vieles, was ich bis jetzt als Anglerlatein abgetan hätte


----------



## crisis (25. Mai 2022)

Hier zwei Bilder von meinem Trip letzte Woche in die fränkische Schweiz. Mehr und schönere Bilder habe ich mir mir verkniffen. Da ich auf einer relativ kurzen Strecke drei große verendete Äschen gesehen habe wollte ich nicht zu viel Stress durch Fotografieren erzeugen. Insgesamt waren die Fahnenträger sehr bissfreudig, die Bachforellen eher etwas verhalten.

Der Fisch auf dem ersten Bild hat wohl Bekanntschaft mit fliegendem Personal gehabt. Obwohl er ziemlich schlank war hat er gut Gas gegeben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Eigentlich war heute nichts geplant, aber ein kräftiger Regenschauer am Spätnachmittag hat mich dann doch motiviert mal los zu ziehen.

Kaum noch Maifliegen da, trotzdem einige steigende Fische. Bin erstmal mitten in der Kinderstube gelandet, und nach 2 Miniäschen und 1 kleinen Bafo noch ein Stück bachaufwärts getippelt. Dort vereinen sich 2 Arme des Bachs, unübersehbar eine Topstelle, aber deshalb auch gnadenlos überfischt bzw. überblinkert.
 Dazu mit der Trockenfliege sehr schwierig zu befischen weil der Rückraum stark eingeschränkt ist und viele Äste vom Ufer her reinhängen. Aber heute konnte ich mal sehen wie stark der Unterschied von der 2,40 langen 4/5er Rute zur 3er mit 1,98m ist. Hab mich mit relativ wenig Baumhängern bis zum Zusammenfluß der beiden Arme durch gekämpft und wurde mit teilweise sehr respektablen Fischen belohnt .


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juni 2022)

Wunderschön!
Wo fischst du? Keine Bange, ich möchte keine Spots wissen, nur die grobe Richtung. Z.B. Ruhrgebiet oder so


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Z.B. Ruhrgebiet oder so


Da scheint Dich sein Nickname auf eine völlig falsche Fährte geführt zu haben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> Wo fischst du? Keine Bange, ich möchte keine Spots wissen, nur die grobe Richtung. Z.B. Ruhrgebiet oder so


Moin,
weisst du doch, guck mal unter deinen "Unterhaltungen", wir haben schon Mails ausgetauscht . Eigentlich ist es Thüringen wo ich hause, nur wurde es mal irgendwann getauscht, deshalb gehört es heute zu Bayern.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Juni 2022)

Ich Trottel, natürlich!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Aber heute konnte ich mal sehen wie stark der Unterschied von der 2,40 langen 4/5er Rute zur 3er mit 1,98m ist. Hab mich mit relativ wenig Baumhängern bis zum Zusammenfluß der beiden Arme durch gekämpft und wurde mit teilweise sehr respektablen Fischen belohnt .


Für die, die nicht dabei gewesen sind, wäre es möglicherweise interessant zu erfahren, welche der beiden Ruten du gefischt hast und ob du durchs Wasser schreitend unterwegs gewesen bist, oder am Ufer.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Juni 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Für die, die nicht dabei gewesen sind, wäre es möglicherweise interessant zu erfahren, welche der beiden Ruten du gefischt hast und ob du durchs Wasser schreitend unterwegs gewesen bist, oder am Ufer.


Ah ok, ich dachte es ging daraus hervor, daß ich an dem Platz erstmalig mit der 3er war. 
Mit der längeren 5er Rute probiere ich es da schon gar nicht mehr ne Trockenfliege zu fischen, die kriege ich vllt. 2 mal ungefähr dahin wo sie hin muß, dann wird sie irgendwo im Ufergestrüpp oder (noch schlechter) oben drüber im Geäst hängen. Und Hänger heisst fast sicher das die Stelle verbrannt ist. Ausserdem muss ich ne Trockene ja auch mit ein paar schnellen Schwüngen trocknen können, auch das kann man dort fast vergessen. Also normalerweise Nymphe mittig im Bach stehend (Uferfischen ist komplett unmöglich) per Rollwurf unter den Ästen hindurch rauf dengeln. Gibt auch oft Kontakt mit Blättern und Zweigen, aber ein paar Trys hat man meistens.
Dieses Mal hab ich mich (Rechtshänder) ganz links ans Ufer geklemmt. Dort steht ne große Erle, die in der herein brechenden Dämmerung a. meinen Umriss etwas verschluckte und b. konnte ich mich auf ihre Wurzeln stellen um nicht ständig einzusinken weil sich an der strömungsabgewandten Seite massig Sediment absetzt. Logo, die streckt auch ihre Äste übers Wasser, Rute nach oben halten is nicht, aber ich hab einfach die Rute tief gehalten und im 90 Grad Winkel zur Fließrichtung gewedelt. 
Mit der 2,40er 4/5 hat das nie funktioniert weil ich die Schlaufe einfach nicht eng genug halten konnte und immer Kontakt zur Vegetation des andern Ufer bekam, mit 1.98 ging das einwandfrei. Auch klatscht ne 3er Schnur bei einem verunglückten Wurf nach Wasser- oder Zweigkontakt nicht so laut aufs Wasser wie ne 5er.
Dazu kamen Fliegen die superschnell trocken geworfen und so billig zum Binden sind, daß ich auch volles Risiko gegangen bin.
Es waren also mehrere Komponenten und Zufälle nötig um an einer tricky Stelle zum Erfolg zu kommen, Gamechanger waren aber ganz klar die 42 cm weniger an Rutenlänge.

btw. hab lange gefremdelt mit der 3er Rute weil mein geliebtes Nymphenfischen damit schlecht funzt, aber so langsam weiss ich sie doch mehr zu schätzen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juli 2022)

Nachts nur 10 Grad, bin deshalb um 5.30 Uhr augestanden um die Abkühlung auszunutzen. Hat nix gebracht, die war schon der beste Fisch des Tages. Nächstes Mal penn ich lieber aus und geh wieder abends  .


----------



## fwde (3. Juli 2022)

Bevor Ihr los legt mit der Fliegenrute auf Äsche - schaut Ihr euch mit dem Sieb 
die aktuelle Insektenlage am Gewässer an und paßt eure Trockenfliege entsprechend an ?
Wie sieht euer Fangerfolg bei Äschen mit der Ameise aus ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juli 2022)

Also ich nehme kein Sieb mit, aber die Idee ist prinzipiell gut, vor allem an fremden Gewässern. Ich richte mich nach nach meinen Erfahrungen, also z.B. jetzt eher Köcherfliegen als Eintagsfliegen. Man kann auch Rückschlüsse aus den Insekten überm Wasser ziehen weil die großen Gruppen leicht zu unterscheiden sind und wo es langsam genug fließt, sieht man oft die Hüllen der Larven treiben.
Ebenfalls wichtig, die kurzfristigen Wettereinflüsse. Viel Wind bläst bspw. die adulten Insekten oft runter vom Wasser, auch Regen oder ein Temperatursturz haben meist negative Auswirkungen aufs Steigen.

Die Zeit für Ameisen kommt langsam, ich finde sie für Äschen aber suboptimal. Gut sichtbare Ameisenimitationen werden fast immer mit Schaum/Moosgummi gebunden, sind deshalb hochschwimmend und werden von Äschen in Zeiten des Überflusses eher gemieden (bei mir zumindest). Sind m.M. eher was für Döbel oder Bafos.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Juli 2022)

Nach der Abkühlung war ich heute früh an dem einzigen Stück unserer Strecke mit Äschenbestand. Wollte ein Fliegenmuster testen, genauer gesagt die Farbe. Es war toll. Ich hatte zeitweise bei jedem Wurf nen Biss  
Fliege und Farbe sind auf dem Bild recht gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juli 2022)

Petri!
Ich hatte heute auch ein tolles Erlebnis: ich habe meine erste Äsche gesehen. Kein großer Fisch, aber definitiv eine Äsche. Meine rote Zuckmückenlarve nahm sie sogar auf, ich habe aber den Anschlag nicht richtig gesetzt oder die Äsche hatte den Haken nicht richtig drin. Egal, allein so einen schönen Fisch mal zu sehen, hat mich total gefreut. Irgendwann halte ich mal eine in den Händen.


----------



## fwde (11. Juli 2022)

Ich habe in mehren Beiträgen gelesen das in der fränkischen Schweiz in der Wiesent recht gute Äschen Bestände sein sollen
Welche sonstigen reizvollen Ecken mit Äschenbestand und Fliegenrutenstrecken mit Gastangler Möglichkeit könnt Ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


fwde schrieb:


> recht gute Äschen Bestände


nach heutigen Maßstäben könnte das evtl. zutreffen.

Im Vergleich zur Zeit vor den schwarzen Vögeln eher nicht.


fwde schrieb:


> mit Gastangler Möglichkeit


Die Gastkarten an der Wiesent sind meist an Übernachtungen gebunden oder manchmal auch nur in Begleitung eines Jahreskarteninhabers.

Strecken wo man einfach so ne Karte bekommt, sind eher selten.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach heutigen Maßstäben könnte das evtl. zutreffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach heutigen Maßstäben könnte das evtl. zutreffen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das stimmt, mit den Äschen ist es längst nicht mehr so wie einst und Strecken an welchen man einfach so eine Karte bekommt gibts nicht viele. Mir fallen da momentan nur drei ein, ich war allerdings schon seit Jahren nicht mehr dort zum Fischen.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich kaum noch ein Gewässer kenne, welches hinsichtlich der Fischereirechte ähnlich "zerstückelt" ist, wie die Wiesent und eine Gewässerstrecke von 2 Kilometern ist schon lang. Allerdings ist die Gegend dort schön, was angesichts der Nähe vom Ballungszentrum Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen an Wochenenden zu starkem Ausflugsverkehr führt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (12. Juli 2022)

Bisher hat sich noch keiner getraut auf fwde's Frage einzugehen, wo er, außer an der Wiesent, noch auf Äsche angeln kann. Bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Juli 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich noch keiner getraut auf fwde's Frage einzugehen, wo er, außer an der Wiesent, noch auf Äsche angeln kann. Bin mal gespannt ...


Warum auch, das Netz ist voll mit diesbezüglichen Tips.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juli 2022)

Hallo,



crisis schrieb:


> Bisher hat sich noch keiner getraut auf fwde's Frage einzugehen



Strecken mit gutem Äschenbestand wo es auch noch dazu Gastkarten ohne größere Restriktionen gäbe, wüsste ich unserer Gegend eh keine.


----------



## Seele (12. Juli 2022)

Ich denke auch, solche Strecken wird es fast nicht geben. Außer zu saftigen Preisen - die aber dann auch gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## maggo (13. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen,
in knapp 7 Wochen fahre ich nach Norwegen um in einer Äschen-Region mit mehreren Äschen-Flüssen zu fischen. Von großen und breiten Flüssen bis kleinen und schmalen Flüssen ist alles dabei.

Da ich sehr gerne der Nassfliege fische - habt ihr Äschen-Spezis den einen oder anderen Fliegentipp parat?

Ende August/Anfang September geht es da oben schon stark Richtung Herbst, d.h. Trockene müssen schon in Größe 16/18 gefischt werden - da habe ich m.E. mehr als genug gebunden ;-)

Vielen Dank und VG, Marco


----------



## fwde (22. Juli 2022)

Nach der positiven Glomma Äschen Erfahrung geht es Ende des Sommers in die Fränkische Schweiz und in den Bayrischen Wald
Habe dort interessante und für mich bezahlbare Angebote für mich gefunden und bin gespannt


----------



## Seele (22. Juli 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Nach der positiven Glomma Äschen Erfahrung geht es Ende des Sommers in die Fränkische Schweiz und in den Bayrischen Wald
> Habe dort interessante und für mich bezahlbare Angebote für mich gefunden und bin gespannt


Sofern bis dahin noch überhaupt ein Wasser in Bayern gibt..... bin da skeptisch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. August 2022)

War wohl der schwierigste Tag der laufenden Saison. Ich sah meine Felle schon davon schwimmen weil mir eine spät in der Dämmerung ausgestiegen ist, aber kurz darauf gab es dann doch noch 1x Zielfisch. Hatte 5 meiner Topfliegen dabei, 4 davon hab ich in Bäumen geparkt weil ich auf ne 12er Vorfachspitze runter gehen musste, um überhaupt mal Bisse zu bekommen.


----------



## Seele (1. August 2022)

Ja ja im Sommer bei Niedrigwasser können die richtig zickig sein. Petri zur schönen Fettflosse.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (31. August 2022)

Mein Neffe (12 Jahre) begeistert sich seit kurzem fürs Angeln, wartet aber leider immer noch auf seine Vereinspapiere. Angedacht war, das er ersma an den Vereinstümpel gehen sollte, um die Grundlagen zu lernen. Meine alten Grund- und Posenruten hat er natürlich längst bekommen, heute hatte ich ihm dann den Kleinkram vorbei gebracht. 
Selber am Vereinsteich angeln ist für mich keine Option mehr, er darf noch nicht ( Aufsicht mach ich natürlich wenn er sein Kram hat), also fragte ich ob er mal mit an den Bach möchte. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, das er lange durchhalten würde.....wurde aber eines Besseren belehrt. Am Ende hatte er mehr Kondition als ich, hat mich noch an eine letzte Stelle gepusht wo er "einen großen Ring" bemerkt hatte. Dort konnten wir, nach bis dahin 4 kleinen Döbeln und einer Miniäsche, immerhin noch eine mittelprächtige Äsche fangen. 
War echt cool, dem Bub war die völlig unbekannte Art zu Angeln schiet egal, Hauptsache Fisch im Kescher  ! Ich konnte sehen, das ich noch multitaskingfähig bin (Fragen beantworten, erklären, angeln und dabei nicht reinfallen ist....anspruchsvoll  ). Wenn er endlich seine Papiere beinander hat, angelt er und ich setz mich daneben und trink mir ein Bierchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2022)

Hallo,

da es an meinen heimischen Gewässern, dank dem Kormoran, so gut wie keine Äschen mehr gibt, mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten. Ich bin ja momentan noch in Slowenien, letzter Angeltag heute und da fischte ich auch etwas auf Äschen, lief auch ganz gut. Wie gut sehen eigentlich Äschen? Ich sah heute, wie ein Äsche, so um die 40 cm aus fünf/sechs Metern Entfernung auf meine Nymphe zuschoss und anbiss. Habe so etwas noch nicht beobachten können, allerdings war das Wasser so klar wie Gin. Bei meinen heimischen Gewässern wäre so etwas kaum zu beobachten gewesen, da hier die Sicht  kaum über einen Meter beträgt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (21. September 2022)

Also ich meine die sehen sehr gut, da sie auch kleinste Fliegen in unruhigen Wasser sehen. Wie weit sie drauf anspringen ist immer die andere Sache und hängt meiner Meinung nach vom Schlupf ab. Warum weit schwimmen wenn eh alle zehn Sekunden was direkt an mir vorbei treibt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. September 2022)

1 oder 2 sömmrige jumpen beim Insektenfang teilweise noch komplett ausm Wasser, aber nur weil sie es noch nicht besser drauf haben.
Adulte Äschen kenne ich als absolute Meister im Kraft sparen. Die nutzen immer jeden Stein oder die kleinste Vertiefung und pendeln maximal 30 oder 40 cm nach links oder rechts um etwas aufzunehmen. Wenn sie Oberflächennahrung nehmen, wird das nur über die Brust- und Bauchflossen gesteuert, kein Einsatz der Schwanzflosse, kein entgegen schwimmen und hinterher schwimmen wie z.B. ne Bafo gibts gar nicht.

Selbst in der Laichzeit, wenn Milchner sich durchaus territorial verhalten, verteidigen sie nur ca. 1qm. Also hast du entweder die eine Ausnahme unter 100000 erlebt oder es gab überhaupt nichts zum fressen oder es hat jemand ne Tüte weisses Pulver oberhalb rein geschüttet und die Äsche war auf Droge .
Übrigens, ich habe vor Jahren mal gelesen, daß man irgendwo in Süddeutschland im Rahmen einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung Gene arktischer Äschen fest gestellt hat. Es wurde gemutmaßt, das dort arktische Äschen besetzt wurden, kA ob versehentlich oder absichtlich. Die haben, verglichen mit den mitteleuropäischen, richtig Pfeffer im Ars.. und leben phasenweise richtig räuberisch.
Aus Slowenien hört man gebietsweise ja auch wilde Sachen, wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> maximal 30 oder 40 cm nach links oder rechts um etwas aufzunehmen


So kannte ich das früher auch.

Die Trockenfliege musste mit reichlich Vorhalt möglichst genau präsentiert werden.

Vorhalt zu kurz oder Drift nur etwas zu weit abseits vom Steigring und die Fliege wurde ignoriert.

Beim Nymphen kann ich leider keine Erfahrungen beisteuern, da ich hier praktisch immer ohne Sichtkontakt unterwegs war und mich auf Schnurspitze oder Bissanzeiger verlassen habe.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> und leben phasenweise richtig räuberisch.


Kann ich auch bestätigen.

In Sibirien haben die damals 80mm Effzett-Blinker und Rattenstreamer attackiert, die für Taimen gedacht waren.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Ganz nach Futteraufkommen nehmen sie auch längere Wege in Kauf. Sehen können sie ausgezeichnet. In der Sieg wars nahezu unmöglich Äschen auf Sicht zu fangen.
Aber das ist viele Jahre her. Die Pastorenschwäne haben schon seit ca 2000 fast alles dezimiert. Nur im Bereich der Oberen Sieg blieben kleine Restpopulationen.
Habt Ihr Euch mal gefragt warum die Fische von den Kormoranen so leicht gefangen werden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch mal gefragt warum die Fische von den Kormoranen so leicht gefangen werden.


Weil sie nicht das Fluchtverhalten anderer Fische haben. Bei Störungen wechseln sie einfach die Uferseite, gehen auf Tiefe oder schwimmen ohne große Hektik ein Stück bachauf- oder abwärts. Ganz anders eben als ne Bafo die sofort in die nächste Deckung sprintet und dabei den ganzen Bach mit nimmt.

Wo es noch welche gibt, kennt es fast jeder: du watest weiter wenn die Stelle ausgefischt ist, fängst nach 10, 15 m wieder das Werfen an und plötzlich steigen sie schon wieder hinter einem. Wenn man lange genug steht, wird man bei härterer Strömung oft sogar als Strömungsschatten benutzt. Sie verlassen ihre Standplätze einfach nicht gerne, deshalb werden sie zum Elfmeter für die Schwarzen.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.
Wobei man noch sagen muss . Jahrhundertelang gab es im Binnenland keine Kormorane.


----------



## Seele (22. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man lange genug steht, wird man bei härterer Strömung oft sogar als Strömungsschatten benutzt. Sie verlassen ihre Standplätze einfach nicht gerne, deshalb werden sie zum Elfmeter für die Schwarzen.


 
Das ist immer besonders krass. Wie oft ich in solchen Situation schon richtig gute Fische gefangen habe...
Gab doch Mal ein Bachforellen-Trainingscamp, vielleicht wäre das Mal was für Äschen um den Fluchtreflex zu erlernen und in die Gene zu löten.


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2022)

Hallo,


silverfish schrieb:


> Jahrhundertelang gab es im Binnenland keine Kormorane.


Das sehe ich auch so, egal was der NABU da behauptet.

Sonst hätten die Äschen wohl längst entsprechende Fluchtreflexe entwickelt oder wären schon viel früher verschwunden.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenn man lange genug steht, wird man bei härterer Strömung oft sogar als Strömungsschatten benutzt.


Hatte ich in Österreich sogar noch häufiger mit ReBos.

Aber wenn die Fische so knapp hinter meinen Beinen stehen, tu ich mich schwer die mit der Rute/Schnur vernünftig anzufischen. Da wäre eher aus der Hand angesagt, deshalb hab ich das lieber gelassen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. September 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich mal morgens starten, aber angesichts der 3 Grad um 7 Uhr hab ich mich lieber nochmal hin gelegt  . Bin dann nachmittags los, hatte trotz Sonne ne lange Unterhose unter der Wathose und das war auch gut so.
Gebissen hats hervorragend, seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein zweistelliges Gesamtergebnis, aber die Großen haben sich noch bedeckt gehalten. Es gab Bafo, Äsche und eine Elritze, alles auf Nymphen. Nach dem kaum fingerlangen Gierschlund habe ich es dann gut sein lassen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (25. September 2022)

Heyho.. Ich beisse mir dieses jahr die Zähne aus. Kleine äschen fange ich hin und wieder..aber die größeren exemplare (30+)scheinen verschollen . Hoffe das der goldene Herbst noch was bringt...

War heute an meinem lieblingsflüsschen. Bestimmt 30 kleine bachis/lachse bis 25 cm und eben 2 kleine Äschen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auf der strecke jedesmal noch 2-3 größere fahnenträger.

Jahresziel 40+ wird wohl wieder nix 

Zum Thema fressverhalten äschen: ich hatte mal n spot, da konnte man äschen sehr gut auf sicht fangen. Wenn die richtig Bock hatten sind die schon 1 m der nymphe entgegengeschwommen. Jedoch meist musste die drift genau passen.

Grüsse


----------



## crisis (27. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch mal gefragt warum die Fische von den Kormoranen so leicht gefangen werden.


Ich dachte der Grund wäre hauptsächlich der, dass die Äsche, im Gegensatz zur Bachforelle, ein Schwarmfisch ist. Sie sucht Schutz nicht durch Unterstand, sondern durch den Schwarm. Nur hilft das bei einem Kormorangriff eher wenig, auch weil die 'Schwärme' bei der geringen Populationsdichte eher 'Schwärmchen' sind und daher wenig Schutz bieten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. September 2022)

Es hat auf jeden Fall nichts mit fehlenden Kormoranen in der Entwicklungsgeschichte der Äschen zu tun. Sonst gäbe es z.B. in Skandinavien wo der Kormoranschutz teils noch höher gehängt wird als bei uns ja auch keine hohen Bestände mehr.
MMn ist die Äsche dank ihrer (für Salmoniden) hohen Reproduktion von der Natur als Futterfisch vorgesehen. Das der Kormoran, von dem es ohne Frage viel zuviele gibt, in Mitteleuropa so starken Einfluss auf die Bestände hat, kommt vom Missverhältnis zwischen Räuber und Beute.
Unsere Flüsse haben schlicht viel zuwenig Laichplätze, sind zu warm, haben zuwenig Rückzugszonen für die Jungfische usw.

Ich hab das ca. 6cm Fischlein meines letzten Angeltages ganz bewußt mal mit rein gestellt, sozusagen um mal auszuchecken wer sich ernsthaft mit den Äschen beschäftigt. Der ist von der Zeichnung her nicht von diesem Jahr, sondern eher zweisömmrig und dafür deutlich zu klein. Das kommt wahrscheinlich von den genannten Gründen. Hatte es im Frühling schon mal thematisiert, das wir unheimlich wenig Nahrung im Bach hatten, dann wieder mal ein viel zu heißer Sommer, so heiß, das Salmoniden schlicht das Fressen einstellen müssen um überhaupt überleben zu können. Daraus resultieren dann solche mickrigen Fischchen, die dann wiederum einfach mal 1 oder 2 Jahre länger perfekte Nahrung für Döbel, Forelle oder Graureiher sind. So kommt dann eins zum anderen, u.a. was crisis  erwähnt mit den zu kleinen Gruppen bzw. Schwärmen bei den Jungfischen. So setzt sich das niedrige Bestandsniveau Jahr für Jahr fort. Die Fische gedeihen nur noch punktuell, und das fortschreitend immer mehr Richtung Oberlauf, weil dort die Bachforellen, die es ja noch kühler mögen, langsam aber sicher verschwinden.
Vor 20 Jahren gab es in den oberen 2,3 km meiner Angelstrecke keine Äsche und so gut wie keine Döbel, das war reines Baforevier. Heute fang ich dort kaum noch Bachforellen, Fische mit nem Pfund sind schon gut, früher hätte ich die nicht mal angeguckt. In 10 Jahren werden sie komplett verschwunden sein, und die Äsche wird ihnen folgen. Zu heiß, zu trocken, zuviele menschliche Eingriffe, da kann die Evolution leider nicht mithalten.


----------



## crisis (28. September 2022)

Ich denke was Hanjupp da beschreibt ist leider viel zu wahr. Gute Äschenbestände gibt es nur noch dort, wo außerordentlich gute Umstände auf sehr aufwändige Bewirtschaftung trifft. Diese beinhaltet unbedingt auch ein Kormoranmanagement, sprich 'Vergrämung', auch wenn das teilweise nur inoffiziell passiert. In der Nähe von mehr oder weniger dicht bevölkerte Gebieten, wo romantisch verwirrte Phantasten nicht wahr haben wollen, dass sich mittlerweile 8 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Globus tummeln und sich diesen mit der Natur teilen, wird es so etwas aber nicht geben.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. September 2022)

Stimme ich zu crisis . Allerdings sollten sich die 8 Milliarden nicht als Gegenpart zur Natur sehen, sondern als Teil davon. Wir sind einfach hoch entwickelte Primaten, die vergessen haben, das sie nur ein Teil des großen Ganzen sind.


----------



## fishhawk (28. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sonst gäbe es z.B. in Skandinavien wo der Kormoranschutz teils noch höher gehängt wird als bei uns ja auch keine hohen Bestände mehr.


Sind die Kormorane dort regelmäßig in die Äschengewässer im Binnenland eingefallen?

Was ich den Arbeiten von Dr. Niels Jepsen gelesen haben, war das zumindest in den vom ihm  untersuchten dänischen Auen bis vor gut 10 Jahren nicht so.  Erst als die schwarzen Vögel begannen auch dort im Inland zu fischen sind die Bestände in den dänischen Äschengewässern massiv eingebrochen. Von den von Jepsen besenderten adulten Äschen sind m.W. bis zu 2/3 innerhalb einer Saison verschwunden.  Wegen der massiven Bestandsrückgänge wurden dann die Äschen in Dänemark sogar ganzjährig geschont.

Dass die  Schweden jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend Kormorane zum Abschuss freigeben, soll m.W. auch mehr daran liegen, dass die Küstenfischer da Druck gemacht haben. Dass die die schwarzen Vögel dort auch in Äschenflüssen im  Binnenland wüten, hab ich nicht mitbekommen.  Muss aber nichts heißen.  War schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr in Schweden.


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass die  Schweden jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend Kormorane zum Abschuss freigeben, soll m.W. auch mehr daran liegen, dass die Küstenfischer da Druck gemacht haben. Dass die die schwarzen Vögel dort auch in Äschenflüssen im  Binnenland wüten, hab ich nicht mitbekommen.  Muss aber nichts heißen.  War schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr in Schweden.


In Schweden und Finnlnd werden Kormorane im Winterhalbjahr bejagt.
Das führt dazu daß Die sich im  nach MV verziehen ,weil die einheimischen Schwarzröcke den Winter unter anderem auf Korsika verbringen . Wird Zeit daß endlich auch hier Abschuss und Vergrämungsmaßnahmen stattfinden.
Daß der Aal so dezimiert wurde ist auch_ ( nicht nur) _  eine Folge des übermäßigen Kormoranbestndes.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wird Zeit daß endlich auch hier Abschuss und Vergrämungsmaßnahmen stattfinden.
> Daß der Aal so dezimiert wurde ist auch_ ( nicht nur) _  eine Folge des übermäßigen Kormoranbestndes.


Joa, und wie beim Aal verhält es sich mit der Äsche. *Wir* haben viel für schwache Bestände getan und gleichzeitig die Bedingungen für Prädatoren verbessert. Die derzeitigen Probs mit den Kormoranen können nur auf europäischer Ebene gelöst werden. Er ist nun mal ein Kosmopolit, der dahin fliegt, wo er was zum Fressen findet. Gleichzeitig müssen aber auch die Lebensbedingungen, der von ihm besonders bedrohten Arten verbessert werden, sonst dreht man sich weiterhin im Kreis.

Beim einzigen "Einfall" an meine Gewässer vor ca. 15 Jahren konnte man wegen ein paar Beringter davon ausgehen, daß sie von einer Fischzucht in 20 km Entfernung kamen. Dort wurden Kormorane mehr oder weniger gezüchtet, beim Betreiber wollte keiner einen Jagdschein machen, für die Pächter außen herum waren Kormorane uninterressant, und ein staatliches Management gibt es in DE nunmal nicht. So oder so ähnlich wird es sich bei uns meistens verhalten.

fishhawk : wenn die Schwarzen in ihren angestammten Jagdrevieren nichts mehr finden oder die Bedingungen scheixxe sind (Eis z.B.) gehen die natürlich auch in Skandinavien an die Flüsse, irgendwas müssen sie ja fressen. Nur fällt das an einem nordschwedischen oder finnischen Fluß der im Gleichgewicht ist, überhaupt nicht auf. Wie schon erwähnt, mM ist die Äsche von Natur aus ein "Futterfisch" mit hoher Reproduktion die auch von Fisch- und Seeadler, Säger und unzähligen anderen Fischen gejagt wird. Das die Dänen zunehmend Probleme haben, liegt an ähnlichen Gründen wie bei uns. Es ist ein kleines Land mit viel Landwirtschaft, das seine Flüsse bspw. mit Schweinegülle überdüngt.
Super wenn auch Schweden Kormorane nun bejagt, sehe ich als Teil einer eur. Lösung. Aber auch da gilt dasselbe wie bei uns, erstmal musst du die Trottel finden, die das für lau machen. Was mich regelmäßig rasend macht, ist das Gejammer und das Schreien nach der Staatsmacht wenn Fehler grade gebogen werden müssen. In Germany kann man Kormorane relativ großzügig bejagen, also selber Jagdschein machen oder Jägern Anreize für die Bejagung geben. Jagd ist in Deutschland privatisiert, egal wie laut man schreit, vom Staat wird da nichts kommen.


----------



## Mescalero (29. September 2022)

Und das Vergrämen funktioniert hier ziemlich gut und nachhaltig. An der Küste oder in anderen Gegenden vielleicht nicht unbedingt.

Wir hatten immer wieder mal Besuch, daraufhin wurden einige der Vögel _entnommen _und das wars, ich habe seitdem keinen einzigen mehr gesehen. 2019 muss das gewesen sein, jedenfalls vor Corona.

Aber es stimmt schon: das ist kein regionales sondern ein länderübergreifendes Thema, auch wenn es in unserem Fall geklappt hat. Die Vögel können schon morgen wieder da sein oder genau jetzt, wo ich diesen Beitrag schreibe.


----------



## fishhawk (29. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das die Dänen zunehmend Probleme haben, liegt an ähnlichen Gründen wie bei uns.


Mag sein dass mich irre, aber Dänemark wurde doch immer als Musterbeispiel für Renaturierung der Flüsse und Verbesserung der Wasserqualität  genannt.  Warum die Kormorane dort erst gut 20 Jahre später als bei uns ins Binnenland einfielen, lässt sich damit wohl nur schwer erklären.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nur fällt das an einem nordschwedischen oder finnischen Fluß der im Gleichgewicht ist, überhaupt nicht auf.


Welche nordschwedischen/finnischen Flüsse meinst Du konkret,  die unter regelmäßiger, massiver Kormoranprädation zu leiden haben und trotzdem prosperierende Äschenbestände aufweisen?


----------



## fishhawk (29. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> *Wir* haben viel für schwache Bestände getan


Also bei uns im Gewässer hatten wir bis Mitte der 90er so extrem hohe Bestandsdichten, dass die Bezirksregierung sogar das Schonmaß auf 30cm abgesenkt hat. 

Dass davon einige Jahre nach dem Einfall der schwarzen Geschwader praktisch nichts mehr übrig war, würde ich jetzt nicht "uns" in die Schuhe schieben.

Hat aber sicher jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen und ich erhebe keinen Anspruch darauf, dass alles was ich hier so verzapfe auch stimmen muss.


----------



## crisis (30. September 2022)

@ Hanjupp, Du musst aber schon vom Staat die Genehmigung dafür bekommen, daher ist der nicht völlig raus. Wir bekommen das auch in schöner Regelmäßigkeit, zumindest in einem Landkreis. Wenn dann aber die Vereine die erlaubten Abschüsse nicht ausnutzen kommt irgendwann die zu erwartende Frage vom Amt, warum man denn die Genehmigung verlängern möchte, wenn doch mit der letzten gar nicht alle erlaubten Abschüsse durchgeführt wurden. Manchmal stehen wir Angler uns auch schon mal selbst im Weg.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2022)

Eigentlich habe ich null Bock noch auf irgendwas zum Thema Kormoran zu antworten weil mir das alles viel zu ideologisch ist.
Aber dich lieber crisis schätze ich sehr, deshalb kurz und knapp, ihr Hessen habt leider die Arscxkarte gezogen. Ist das was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, von 2021 aus dem BA für Umwelt, Naturschutz bla und blub. Es lautet folgendermaßen -
"Mit Ausnahme von Hessen und des Saarlandes haben alle Flächenländer von der Verordnungser-
mächtigung des § 45 Absatz 7 Satz 4 BNatSchG in Gestalt sog. Kormoran-Verordnungen Ge-
brauch gemacht."
Das ist natürlich richtig scheixxe, bei euch wird es wie ein Abschussplan wie bspw. beim Rotwild oder Rehwild gehandhabt, was noch mehr Bürokratie als in den andern Bundesländern beinhaltet. Ergo, solltet ihr, wenn ihr eure Abschussgenehmigungen habt, auch entsprechend Jagdscheininhaber zur Verfügung haben und diese entsprechend motivieren. Motivieren heißt üblicherweise blechen.

Ähhm, nicht legal, aber weit verbreitet z.B. beim leider auch *geforderten* Rehwildabschuß: Wenn kein körperlicher Nachweis gefordert wird, könnte man Abschüsse auch einfach "schreiben"...Würde jeder wirklich das wegschießen was der Staat fordert, gäbe es nach Auffassung vieler Jäger kein Wild mehr. Ist natürlich Blödsinn, aber so rechtfertigen viele das Nicht-Schießen und schreiben lieber. Das nur als Hinweis, nicht als Aufforderung ...

Alle anderen BL machen also Gebrauch von der Kormoranverordnung und soweit ich das jetzt überflogen habe, schreibt nur noch Meck-Pom die 300m Zone um kommerziell genutzte Gewässer vor.
Die vorgeschriebenen Zeiten sind mittlerweile je nach BL sehr großzügig, in Bayern z.B. ein von Mitte August-Mitte März. Also Jagdschein machen und los gehts, oder Jäger bezahlen. Für mich trotzdem keine Lösung solange man die Kormos an anderer Stelle mästet und den Äschen hilft es auch nicht viel weiter, denn die bräuchten eher Laichplätze.


----------



## fishhawk (30. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> den Äschen hilft es auch nicht viel weiter, denn die bräuchten eher Laichplätze.


Je nach Gewässer können die Einflussgrößen unterschiedlich ausfallen und unterschiedlich stark wirken.

Wenn fehlende oder schlechtere  Laichplätze die Hauptursache wären, müsste vermutlich erst der Bestand an Brut und Jungfischen zurückgehen, erst später dann die größeren und adulten Äschen.  Wenn die Entwicklung umgekehrt verläuft, spräche das m.M. eher für Fraßdruck auf die größeren / adulten Fische.

Soweit ich weiß wurden bei verschiedenen Gutachten zum AHP-Äsche für diverse bayerische Äschenstrecken  an Isar, Loisach, Ammer, Dorfen etc. Verschlechterung der Laichplätze/Fortpflanzung als Ursache ausgeschlossen.

Hängt aber wie gesagt sicherlich vom jeweiligen Gewässer ab.

Wird sich wohl jeder über die Gewässer, die er selber gut kennt, sein eigenes  Bild machen können.

Ob dann dort im Zweifel auch vergrämt werden dürfte und das auch ne sinnvolle Maßnahme sein könnte, hängt  wohl auch vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## crisis (4. Oktober 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich null Bock noch auf irgendwas zum Thema Kormoran zu antworten weil mir das alles viel zu ideologisch ist.
> Aber dich lieber crisis schätze ich sehr, ...


Vielen Dank für das emotionale Bekenntnis, das ich gerne zurückgebe.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ... Ergo, solltet ihr, wenn ihr eure Abschussgenehmigungen habt, auch entsprechend Jagdscheininhaber zur Verfügung haben und diese entsprechend motivieren. Motivieren heißt üblicherweise blechen.


Wir haben einige Jäger bei uns im Angelverein. Selbst die lassen sich teilweise nur schwer motivieren. Man käme mit dem Jagdpächter nicht zurecht oder man angelt dort eher selten oder man will ungern von Passanten beobachtet werden, wenn man den allseits geliebten Vogel vom Dies- ins Jenseits befördert, usw.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. Oktober 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Wir haben einige Jäger bei uns im Angelverein. Selbst die lassen sich teilweise nur schwer motivieren. Man käme mit dem Jagdpächter nicht zurecht oder man angelt dort eher selten oder man will ungern von Passanten beobachtet werden, wenn man den allseits geliebten Vogel vom Dies- ins Jenseits befördert, usw.


Ohne den/die Jagdpächter mit im Boot zu haben, keine Chance, ohne dessen Genehmigung geht gar nix. 
Es gibt auch x Vorschriften bzgl. der Sicherheit, befriedeter Bereiche usw. die das Bejagen vielerorts unmöglich machen. Falls es örtlich überhaupt möglich ist, könnte eine Aufwandsentschädigung in Form einer Abschussprämie hilfreich sein.
Im einzigen Winter, als es hier richtig Probleme mit dem Kormoran gab, wurden die Jäger mit 5 Euro pro abgegebenen Beinpaar entschädigt. Finanziert 50/50 von einer Fischereigenossenschaft und der Bezirksverwaltung.


----------

